# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  برنامج " بين ايديكم " الحلقة الخامسة ( تحية عسكرية )

## الوردة الاردنية

اخوتـــي وأخـــواتـي 



صبـــاحكم/مســـــاؤكــم جــوري ــ


أبشركم بافتتاح برنامجنا الاسبوعي الجديد في" قســ‘ــم النــ‘ـقاش"





"بــيــن اياديكم" 









وهذا البـرنامج عباره عن حلقات كل حلقه مدتها اسبوع





يتم فيهــا اختيار عضو او اداري متمــيز





نقــوم من خلال البرنامج بسؤالــه عن كل ما نريد





بحدود المنتدى ولا يجب التعدي بالتدخل في الخصوصيات





كـل شخص له ان يســأل خمسة اسئلــه





نقوم بجمع الاسئله وطرحها خلال 3 أيــام





ثم يبدأ العضو المختار بالاجابه





ومن ثم يختار العضو الذي يليه في البرنامج





يقولون دائما





ختامها " مســك " 



ولكننــي سأخالف المقوله لأقــول





بدايتــها مسك





مع المدير العام 





الذي رغم الزحام له بصمته وله تواجده المتميز





وله حضورة الرائــع .,, 



متعاون بلا حدود .,,


متواضع لابعد الحدود .,,


قلمه هو امانته .,, ويصون الامانه .,,


مبــدع متجدد .,, معطاء .,,





انــه الاخ 





"هدوء عاصف" 









سأترك لكم المجال لتبوحو له ومعه بكل ما يجول بالبال





من تساؤلات .,, وافكار .,, وطروحات 



في شخصه كمدير .,, في مواضيعه


في آرائــه .,, ومواقفه .,,











انـــه بــين ايديكم





فلتهنئــوا برفقته الرائــعه .,,





تقبلوا مني الــود .,, والــورد,, 









 الوردة الجريحة



,,.,,

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع حلو كتير لي عودة  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

بس افضالك يا هدوء... :Eh S(9):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ورده يا ورده .. ..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,:
مــدخل .,,


{يــدخــل المُضيف ومعه كــأس عصير وكــأس مــأء للضيف الكريم,, }



تفضل اخي هدوء عاصف  بشرب العصير 

{ تــدخل طفله بباقة من الورررد تقدمها لضيفنا ,, فأهــلا وسهــلأا بــك سيدي}




ســأبدأ اسالتي للضيف الكريم ,,

اخي هدوء عاصف  ,,.

1: مـاذا يعنــي لك اسمك في المنتدى ( هدوء عاصف ) ,,؟

2: هــل تعتقد ان الالــقاب والمناصب في المنتديــات لها اهمية في تحفيز الاشخاص .,, بمعنى لو لم تكن مديرا 

هــل ستبقى على نفس الوتيره من العطاءء .,, وهل ترى ان هناك اناسا كان اللقب في المنتدى يعني 

اسدال الستاره على نشاطهم  وتواجدهم بين الاعضاء ؟,

3: ماذا يعني لك ..( منتدى الحصن  ).,,؟



4. بــكل صراحه اريد من حظرتكم 

1. اسم خمسة مشرفين متميزين بوجهة نظرك
2.اسم مراقب  متميــز
3.اسم 3 اعضاء متميزون قديمون 
4.اسم 3 اعضاء جــدد لفتوا نظرك 


5.( بما اني مقدمة البرنامج بزيد الاسئله بكيفي خخخخخخخخخ)


فــما هي:

 حكمتك في الحيــاه..,

اكثر حكمة ومنطلق تتصرف من خلاله في المنتدى.,,

اكثر بيت شعر تحبــه ويمثل حالتك النفسيه الااان .,,

هــل انت راضٍ عن البرنامج وما نسبة رضاكــم من مئه ؟.,,


تقبــل ودي ووردي

اختك الوردة الجريحة

----------


## دموع الغصون

فكرة رائعة جداً لتبادل المعرفة ومعرفة وجهة نظر كل عضو في حدود المنتدى وداخل الإطار العام مع عدم تجاوز الإطار الشخصي والخصوصي 
الوردة الجريحة أبدعتِ بطرح هذه الفكرة و تألقتِ بإختياركِ لـ هدوء عاصف 
سرني جداً الإطلاع على الأسئلة ..ولكن حسب فكرة الموضوع يحق لكل عضو طرح 5 أسئلة .. فرح بلش فيهم وان شاء الله يكونو خفاف على هدوء 

1- ما هي أقرب الأقسام إلى شخصيتك ؟ وما هي أقرب الأقسام لـ هدوء كـ مدير ؟

2- برأيك هل سوف يتغير نمط العضو في المشاركات مع تغير درجته أو رتبته من عضو إلى مشرف ... الخ ؟ 

3- ما هو مقياسك للحكم على العضو بأنه متميز ؟

4- برأيك الشخصي ما مدى تأثير العلاقات الشخصية على مستوى المواضيع والمشاركات والتفاعل في المنتدى - سواء كان التأثير ايجابي أو سلبي - ؟

5- لمن تقول هذه الجمل من الأعضاء 
شكراً لك ....
اعتذر ....
تعلمت منك الكثير ....
افتقدناك ....
مشاركاتك قيمه ....
وجودك مهم ....
بتابع كل مواضيعك وردودك ....
قلمك مميز ....
أفكارك جميلة ....
لمساتك فنيه على المواضيع ....

فيك تختصر من الأسئلة حسب رغبتك 
ودي وشذى وردي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عجبتني الفكرة يا وردتنا

لي عودة...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*السلام عليكم ومساء الخير لكم .. ومساء الخير لكِ سيدتي الكريمة "الوردة الجريحة" ..*
*حقاً قد غمرتني بلطفكِ وعميق إحساسكِ أختي الكريمة ، أشكرُ لكِ هذه المبادرة الطيبة التي لم أتفاجأ بها حقيقةً فلطالما كنتُ أدخُل منتدى الحصن لأجدَ منكِ كلّ ما هو مميزٌ وجديد وجميل ، أشكركِ جزيلَ الشكرِ على كلّ ما تُقدّمينه لنا .. وأعتذرُ منكِ بشدّة لقلّة اهتمامي بأخباركِ لتغيّر طبيعة عملي وأوقات تواجدي هنا ، أعتذرُ ايضاً على عدم تمكّني على الردّ على رسالتكِ الأخيرة ، صدّقيني لا أتمكّن في أغلب الأحيان من قراءة ما يصلني ، أرجو المعذرة أختي الكريمة ..*

*ستكون لي وقفاتٌ هنا ، أشكُر لكِ حُسنَ ضيافتكِ ورقيّكِ .. كم أنا سعيدٌ بتواجدي هنا* 
*لي عودة ..

**كل الإحترام لحضرتكِ ..*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *السلام عليكم ومساء الخير لكم .. ومساء الخير لكِ سيدتي الكريمة "الوردة الجريحة" ..*
> *حقاً قد غمرتني بلطفكِ وعميق إحساسكِ أختي الكريمة ، أشكرُ لكِ هذه المبادرة الطيبة التي لم أتفاجأ بها حقيقةً فلطالما كنتُ أدخُل منتدى الحصن لأجدَ منكِ كلّ ما هو مميزٌ وجديد وجميل ، أشكركِ جزيلَ الشكرِ على كلّ ما تُقدّمينه لنا .. وأعتذرُ منكِ بشدّة لقلّة اهتمامي بأخباركِ لتغيّر طبيعة عملي وأوقات تواجدي هنا ، أعتذرُ ايضاً على عدم تمكّني على الردّ على رسالتكِ الأخيرة ، صدّقيني لا أتمكّن في أغلب الأحيان من قراءة ما يصلني ، أرجو المعذرة أختي الكريمة ..*
> 
> *ستكون لي وقفاتٌ هنا ، أشكُر لكِ حُسنَ ضيافتكِ ورقيّكِ .. كم أنا سعيدٌ بتواجدي هنا* 
> *لي عودة ..
> 
> **كل الإحترام لحضرتكِ ..*


اهلين اخي هدوء سرني جدا تواجدك هنا وسرني اكثر عباراتك الجميلة والمنتقاة التي اقف عاجزة عن الرد عليها لانك لم تترك لي شيئا لقوله لك 
انت شخص رائع بكل معنى الكلمة ويشرفني ان استضيفك في اول حلقة من حلقات برنامجي المتواضع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلين اخي هدوء سرني جدا تواجدك هنا وسرني اكثر عباراتك الجميلة والمنتقاة التي اقف عاجزة عن الرد عليها لانك لم تترك لي شيئا لقوله لك 
> انت شخص رائع بكل معنى الكلمة ويشرفني ان استضيفك في اول حلقة من حلقات برنامجي المتواضع



*انتِ الرائعة "الوردة الجريحة" ..  سأبدأ في الإجابة على اسئلتكم ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*في البداية شكراً على كرم ضيافتكِ وردتنا .. سعدتّ حقاً بالتواجد هنا 


1: مـاذا يعنــي لك اسمك في المنتدى ( هدوء عاصف ) ,,؟
في الواقع  فإن لإسمي حكاية ، بدأت حين كنت مشاركاً في إحدى المنتديات السياسية  والمناضلة ، كان اسمي وقتئذٍ "هدوء" ، وكنت من المهتمين بالقضايا العربية  وقضية فلسطين ، فعند المؤامرات والعمليات التي كانت تهز الشارع الفلسطيني  كنتُ اكتبُ بغضب ، وأردّ بغضب ، وكنت أخوض الجدالات الطويلة ، ودائما على  أمل أن أستثير عواطف المتواجدين وأدحض آراء المتواطئين ، فاقترحت إحدى  الحاضرات حينها أن أُسمّى "هدوء عاصف" لأن هدوئي -كما وصفت- مشوبٌ بالحذر  دائما ههههه .. فصرت في كل المنتديات أسجّل دخولي بإسمي "هدوء عاصف" ..
يعني لي الإسمُ كثيراً .. فيكفي ان له ماضٍ جميل 
 

2: هــل تعتقد ان الالــقاب والمناصب في المنتديــات لها اهمية في تحفيز الاشخاص .,, بمعنى لو لم تكن مديرا 
هــل ستبقى على نفس الوتيره من العطاءء .,, وهل ترى ان هناك اناسا كان اللقب في المنتدى يعني 
اسدال الستاره على نشاطهم  وتواجدهم بين الاعضاء ؟,
حسناً ..  لا أظنّ ان دخول أن دخول العضو الى الإدارة يعني إسدال الستار على نشاطه  المعتاد ، يكفي أن يخبركِ أعضاء هذا المنتدى كيف كانت الإدارة حافزاً  فعالاً لزيادة نشاطي هنا وليس العكس ، ربما في الفترة الماضية قلّ تواجدي  بسبب ظروف سفري وعملي الجديد واقتراب موعدِ زفافي ، لكن لم يكن مجلس  الإدارة سبباً في ضعف نشاطي ، انا أعرف عدداً من الأعضاء ممن قلّ تواجدهم  او غادرونا بعد استلامهم لمناصب الإشراف ، ربما لقلة تفرغهم وربما لإحساسهم  بزيادة مسؤولياتهم ورغبتهم بأن يبقوا أحراراً -حسب وجهة نظرهم- ، على أي  حال ، فإن المناصب لا تعني بالضرورة التقاعس عن النشاط المعتاد رغم ان  المشرف قد يحتاج احيانا لساعة او ساعتين لمراقبة مواد المنتدى الجديدة ،  واحياناً كثيرة أخرى لا يحتاج اكثر من دقيقة لذلك ، فالأمر نسبي اختي  الكريمة ولا يمكن ربطُهُ بمسألة عدم التفرغ.

 
3: ماذا يعني لك ..( منتدى الحصن  ).,,؟
  بيتي الإفتراضي .. إفتراضي لكنني أقضي فيه وقتاً أكثر من بيتي الحقيقي 
أحبّ هذا المكان ، وأهله 
 

4. بــكل صراحه اريد من حظرتكم 
1. اسم خمسة مشرفين متميزين بوجهة نظرك
المشرفين الحاليين : طوق الياسمين ، زيد مراد ، معاذ ملحم ، يبدعون حال تواجدهم
ومن السابقين : دموع الورد ، محمد قسايمة

 2.اسم مراقب  متميــز
للحق .. هو مراقب سابق ، ولكن بصمته كمراقب مميز لا تزال ، انه العالي عالي.

 3.اسم 3 اعضاء متميزون قديمون 
قديمون : غسان - شذى البنفسج - احلام

 4.اسم 3 اعضاء جــدد لفتوا نظرك 
جُدد : دموع الغضون - قلعتي أبديّة - العقيق الأحمر
 

5.( بما اني مقدمة البرنامج بزيد الاسئله بكيفي خخخخخخخخخ)
بيطلعلك ههههه 
 

فــما هي:
 حكمتك في الحيــاه..,
 إذا طعنك أحدٌ من خلفك فاعلم أنك في المقدمة
 
اكثر حكمة ومنطلق تتصرف من خلاله في المنتدى.,,
أهم منطلقين ومبدأين أتصرّف فيهما هنا : التريّث - العدل.
لا أحب التسرّع بل أكرهه ، وأكرهُ الظُلم ، رغم أنني أتهمتُ في إحدى المرات  بظُلمي ، لكنها رسالة أوجهها لجميع الأعضاء ، إن الإداري يتصرف من مبدأ  تساوي الجميع أمام القوانين ، فلا يمكن أن يميل بكفّته الى فلان على حساب  آخر ، ربما يحتاج الإداري أحياناً لوقتٍ كافٍ لفهم جوانب المسألة ،  والأعضاء في العادة يتأثرون من قضية تأخّر بيان الحقيقة ، وهذه معضلة  أتعرّض لها بصراحة ، ولا أخفي ان منصب الإداري قد أفسد بعض الوِدّ بيني  وبين الكثيرين من الأعضاء ، ولكن لا بد ان تظهر الحقيقة في النهاية مهما  طال الوقت أو قصُر ..
 

هــل انت راضٍ عن البرنامج وما نسبة رضاكــم من مئه ؟.,,
رائعٌ جداً .. تماماً كمقدّمته  راضٍ بنسبة 100% 
اما بالنسبة لبيتِ شعرٍ يعبّر عني الآن:
و إني لأهوى النوم في غير حينـه .. لعـل لقـاء فـي المنـام يكـون* 
* 

شكراً لكِ وردتنا .. لا أراكِ اللهُ جُرحـاً ولا هماً قط .. 
تقديري واحترامي لحضرتكِ**
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> فكرة رائعة جداً لتبادل المعرفة ومعرفة وجهة نظر كل عضو في حدود المنتدى وداخل الإطار العام مع عدم تجاوز الإطار الشخصي والخصوصي 
> الوردة الجريحة أبدعتِ بطرح هذه الفكرة و تألقتِ بإختياركِ لـ هدوء عاصف 
> سرني جداً الإطلاع على الأسئلة ..ولكن حسب فكرة الموضوع يحق لكل عضو طرح 5 أسئلة .. فرح بلش فيهم وان شاء الله يكونو خفاف على هدوء 
> 
> 1- ما هي أقرب الأقسام إلى شخصيتك ؟ وما هي أقرب الأقسام لـ هدوء كـ مدير ؟
> 
> 2- برأيك هل سوف يتغير نمط العضو في المشاركات مع تغير درجته أو رتبته من عضو إلى مشرف ... الخ ؟ 
> 
> 3- ما هو مقياسك للحكم على العضو بأنه متميز ؟
> ...





*
شكراً دموع الغصون ، كم سرّني أن ألتقي بكِ هنا ، فأنت ممن أبحث دائما عن تواجدهم وأهتم بالقراءة لهم ، لكِ مني أجمل تحيّة 
*



- ما هي أقرب الأقسام إلى شخصيتك ؟ وما هي أقرب الأقسام لـ هدوء كـ مدير ؟
*أقربها الى شخصيتي (كلام الناس) و (السياسي) ، لإهتمامي بما يجري حولي على الدوام ، وحبي لنقله لكم لتعميم الفائدة والمعلومة ، وأيضاً حرصاً على أن يبقى منتدانا محدّثاً ومواكباً لكل ما يجري ، أيضاً أحب (منتدى آدم) 

بالنسبة لأقرب الأقسام لي كمدير ، فلا يوجد قسم أفضل من آخر فجميعها تهمّني وأهتم بمتابعة جميع الأقسام ، ربما لقسم المشاركات المخالفة ومنتدى الهئية الإدارية النصيب الأكبر أحياناً ..*


2- برأيك هل سوف يتغير نمط العضو في المشاركات مع تغير درجته أو رتبته من عضو إلى مشرف ... الخ ؟ 
*برأيي .. لا !
إذا حدثَ هذا التغيّر برأيي أن هناكَ خللاً في سبب تواجدهِ بيننا ، لا أخفي ان مراقبة المشاركات وعملية تنظيم مواضيع الأقسام تتطلب من المشرف وقتاً ، لكن لا يُغيّر الأمر من نمط مشاركاته.*


3- ما هو مقياسك للحكم على العضو بأنه متميز ؟
*عندما يعمل بجد .. لا لكسب رضا الأعضاء ، وانما لبذرة الخير التي يحتويها قلبهُ وحُبهِ للعطاء ، حتى لو كانت مواضيعه منقولة ، او لا يملك موهبة الكتابة. فالمنتدى برأيي شطرين متساويين ، شطرٌ لكتابات الأعضاء ومواهبهم ، وشطرٌ لنقل المعلومات ، من الجميل امتلاك موهبة الكتابة ولكن من المهم أيضاً للإرتقاء بالمنتدى أن يكون مُحدّثاٌ باستمرار ، لذلك فإن النقل* *مهم* *أيضاً والأهم أن يعي العضو ما يتوجب نقله وما يُفيد الآخرين ، فإن كانت للعضو موهبة في إحدى الشطرين (سواءا في النقل او الكتابة) فهو مميز ومعطاء ويستحق التقدير.*


4- برأيك الشخصي ما مدى تأثير العلاقات الشخصية على مستوى المواضيع  والمشاركات والتفاعل في المنتدى - سواء كان التأثير ايجابي أو سلبي - ؟
*  بناءاً على تجربتي هنا فإن* *العلاقات الشخصية تُعطي تأثيراً ايجابياً وتزيد من التفاعل ، في احدى مراحل المنتدى كان جُلّ الأعضاء يعرفون بعضهم على المستوى الشخصي وكانت تدور النقاشات بشكل اكبر وجدّي أكثر.*


5- لمن تقول هذه الجمل من الأعضاء 

شكراً لك ....
*دموع الغصون .. على عطائكِ*


تعلمت منك الكثير ....
*حسان القضاة*


افتقدناك ....
*شذى البنفسج - أميرة قوس النصر*

مشاركاتك قيمه ....
*العقيق الأحمر - زيد مراد*


وجودك مهم ....
*طوق الياسمين*


بتابع كل مواضيعك وردودك ....
*دموع الغصون - قلعتي أبدية*


قلمك مميز ....
*رند ينال*


 أفكارك جميلة ....
*معاذ ملحم*


لمساتك فنيه على المواضيع ....
*هديل (الوسادة)


همسة ::
أرجو من الجميع أن يساهموا في دعم هذا المنتدى ، فهو من أرقى المنتدى واكثرها احتواءاً على المواد العلمية والهامّة ، ربما يحتاج منا الى الدعم في هذا الوقت ، لا تبخلوا عليه ، استمروا في نشر الثقافة ، فهي في عِداد الصدقة الجارية و تستقر ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم ، ما دُمتم نشرتموها بقصد تعميم الفائدة ، وشكراً لكم ..
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *في البداية شكراً على كرم ضيافتكِ وردتنا .. سعدتّ حقاً بالتواجد هنا 
> 
> 
> 1: مـاذا يعنــي لك اسمك في المنتدى ( هدوء عاصف ) ,,؟
> في الواقع  فإن لإسمي حكاية ، بدأت حين كنت مشاركاً في إحدى المنتديات السياسية  والمناضلة ، كان اسمي وقتئذٍ "هدوء" ، وكنت من المهتمين بالقضايا العربية  وقضية فلسطين ، فعند المؤامرات والعمليات التي كانت تهز الشارع الفلسطيني  كنتُ اكتبُ بغضب ، وأردّ بغضب ، وكنت أخوض الجدالات الطويلة ، ودائما على  أمل أن أستثير عواطف المتواجدين وأدحض آراء المتواطئين ، فاقترحت إحدى  الحاضرات حينها أن أُسمّى "هدوء عاصف" لأن هدوئي -كما وصفت- مشوبٌ بالحذر  دائما ههههه .. فصرت في كل المنتديات أسجّل دخولي بإسمي "هدوء عاصف" ..
> يعني لي الإسمُ كثيراً .. فيكفي ان له ماضٍ جميل 
>  
> 
> 2: هــل تعتقد ان الالــقاب والمناصب في المنتديــات لها اهمية في تحفيز الاشخاص .,, بمعنى لو لم تكن مديرا 
> ...


 هدوء عاصف ابدعت في الاجابات ومهما اكتب عنك فانا مقصرة كل التقصير في حقك 
شكرا لك على اجاباتك وتفاعلك في البرنامج

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هــا هنــا بيــن السطر الرائــع وبين الحرف الندي.,,

ننتظــر سحابته المكتضه بالخــير .., لتمطرنا بالجديد .,,

سكنت هنا بين حروفك يا هدوئا  لارقى عاصفة  ..

ومكثت بعضا من الــزمــن ..,, اتعلم ..

 اتفنن في استساغة الكلمات

وعناق الحروف..,,

هــا هنا في حدائقك السخيه ..

ننتظر سحابة تبشر بــك ..

تقبل ودي ووردي ..

----------


## rand yanal

*الموضوع رائع جدا أعجبتني الفكرة ,,
لي عودة إنشالله ,, 

همسة :- راحت علي حلقة  أخي العزيز هدوء عاصف ,,*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخيـــر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مساء الخير لكَ "قلعتي أبدية"  كم سأكون سعيداً بالرد على اسئلتك ، فرصتُك عزيزي* 

*مساء الخير "رند" .. شكراً لكِ .. أعتقد ان المساحة لا زالت مفتوحة للجميع بالأسئلة  يمكنكِ ذلك*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

بصراحه هدوء انا كنت كاتب اسئلة و شطبتها لما انتبهت انو قانون الاسئله خاص بالمنتدى بس وبالاعضاء ...
بفكر باسئلة تانيه عشان تنطبق على قانون الموضوع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مسائك سعيد اخي هدوء .. 
..
هل انتِ راضٍ عن اسلوبك وسياستك في هذه الحياه ..؟؟

من انت في دوامه الحياه ..؟؟

هل تعشق الصمت ام تؤثره على غيره من الكلام ..؟؟

... هل انت مجروح من انسان ..؟؟

كلمه لـ

اقاربك ..

حسان القضاه..

الاردن ..

الحياه ..

قلبك..


..... 

اشكركِ ورده على طرحك الرائع فكما انتِ تمتلكين حقوق ابداعيه لكل موضوع بإسمك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هــا هنــا بيــن السطر الرائــع وبين الحرف الندي.,,
> 
> ننتظــر سحابته المكتضه بالخــير .., لتمطرنا بالجديد .,,
> 
> سكنت هنا بين حروفك يا هدوئا  لارقى عاصفة  ..
> 
> ومكثت بعضا من الــزمــن ..,, اتعلم ..
> 
>  اتفنن في استساغة الكلمات
> ...


*
**وسلمت يداكِ "الوردة الجريحة" ، بصراحة أخجلتني كثيراً برقّة وروعة كلماتك ، ربما أنا لستُ كذلك تماماً ، إنه ذوقكِ الرفيع الراقي الذي لا ينطق أو يُعبّر إلا بهذه الكلمات الطيبة والمشاعر الرائعة ، أشكركِ على كل شيء .. أشكرك ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مسائك سعيد اخي هدوء .. 
> ..
> هل انتِ راضٍ عن اسلوبك وسياستك في هذه الحياه ..؟؟
> 
> من انت في دوامه الحياه ..؟؟
> 
> هل تعشق الصمت ام تؤثره على غيره من الكلام ..؟؟
> 
> ... هل انت مجروح من انسان ..؟؟
> ...






مسائك سعيد اخي هدوء .. 
 *مساء الخير أختي العزيزة "صديقة بنت الشديفات"
شكراً لمشاركتك وأهلا بكِ دائماً  وأبداً*


 هل انتِ راضٍ عن اسلوبك وسياستك في هذه الحياه ..؟؟
*ممممممم  .. نعم راضٍ ولكنني ألوم نفسي أحياناً في بعض التصرفات ، أما بشكل عام  فأنا راضٍ عن أسلوبي وسياستي في التعامل من الناس ، ربما مصدر رضاي نابعٌ  من حرصي الشديد على احترام الجميع ، واحترام الناس وتقديرهم بابُ سعادةٍ  للإنسان من السهل الوصول إليه ..* 



 من انت في دوامه الحياه ..؟؟
*إنسان بسيط جداً أسعى للعيشِ مع من أحب بهدوء وسكينة ولا أريد غِنى ولا جاه ولا منصب ، فقط أريد رضا الله ورضا والديّ ..*



 هل تعشق الصمت ام تؤثره على غيره من الكلام ..؟؟
*لا أعشقه  ولا أحبه ، أصمت أمام والديّ وكبار السن من باب الإحترام ، أما الصمت في كل  شيء فأرى أنه منبوذٌ حتى ، يجب أن نأمر بالمعروف وننهى عن المنكر وألا  نستحي من أحد ، ويجب أن نعبّر عما في داخلنا أيضاً ، فالصمت قاتلٌ في أغلب  أحيانه ..*



 ... هل انت مجروح من انسان ..؟؟
*لا .. الحمدلله .. وإني مسامحٌ بحقي إذا جرحني أحدهم ..* 




 كلمه لـ

 اقاربك ..
*أنتم مصدري قوّتي وإلهامي ، ما أحبه فيكم أنكم على الدوام يدٌ واحدة*


 حسان القضاه..
*صديقي وعزيزي ، إشتقت إليك كثيراً .. أتمنى لكَ السعادة والطمأنينة والراحة والرخاء دائماً*


 الاردن ..
*وطني العزيز .. أجمل بلاد الدنيا ، لا يقوى على البعدِ عنكَ سوى خائنٌ بائس جبان ، كم أحبّك يا وطني*


 الحياه ..
*معبر للحياة الآخرة ، قد يكون صعباً أثناء المرور عبره وقد يكونُ سهلاً ، ومهما كان حالها سنعيشها وتنتهي*


 قلبك..
*آآآآآآآآآآه من قلبي الصغير ..
يعني لي الكثير قلبي ، يحبّ بصدق وبإخلاصٍ وجنون ، لا يتّسع إلا لواحدة ، وقد مُلأ الشاغر* 



*كل الشكر والتقدير لمرورك "صديقة بنت الشديفات"*

----------


## دموع الغصون

هدوء عاصف 
بشكرك كتير على الاجابات الرائعة بصراحه انبسطت كتير بمتابعة هالموضوع 
رح اجاوز حقي وارجع اسئله لهدوء من بعد اذنك وردة 

1- ما الصفه التي تطلق عليك غالباً ؟
2- برأيك ماهي المواضيع التي تستحق التثبيت ؟ ماهي سياستك في تثبيت المواضيع  ؟ 
3- هل تستخدم النقد الإيجابي للعضو أم تفضل أن تكتفي بمجرد مرور وشكر ؟
4- اول ما دخلت المنتدى كنت تتوقع توصل لمدير ؟ 
5- - ماذا تطلب أو تتمنى من الأعضاء .. المشرفين .. الاداريين ؟

بتمنى يكون مروري خفيف دم وما يزعجك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هدوء عاصف 
> 
> بشكرك كتير على الاجابات الرائعة بصراحه انبسطت كتير بمتابعة هالموضوع 
> رح اجاوز حقي وارجع اسئله لهدوء من بعد اذنك وردة  
> 1- ما الصفه التي تطلق عليك غالباً ؟
> 2- برأيك ماهي المواضيع التي تستحق التثبيت ؟ ماهي سياستك في تثبيت المواضيع ؟ 
> 3- هل تستخدم النقد الإيجابي للعضو أم تفضل أن تكتفي بمجرد مرور وشكر ؟
> 4- اول ما دخلت المنتدى كنت تتوقع توصل لمدير ؟ 
> 5- - ماذا تطلب أو تتمنى من الأعضاء .. المشرفين .. الاداريين ؟ 
> بتمنى يكون مروري خفيف دم وما يزعجك


 

*دموع الغصون ما تقولي هيك ، انا كتير مبسوط لتواجدك هون ، ما تجاوزتي ولا أزعجتي ولا اشي ، شكراً كتير على عطائك المتواصل ..*



1- ما الصفه التي تطلق عليك غالباً ؟
الهدووووووووووء والرواق  :Smile: 


2- برأيك ماهي المواضيع التي تستحق التثبيت ؟ ماهي سياستك في تثبيت المواضيع ؟ 
المواضيع المتجددة ، المميزة ، والمتعوب عليها  :Smile: 
بإستمرار بتفقد المواضيع الجديدة ، إما بثبّت او بختم الموضوع سواءا بختم التميّز او التنبيه او جعله كموضوع إلزامي وغير ذلك ، ومرات لما بتأخّر عن مواضيع مميزة وبلاقيها صارت بالسطور الدنيا بزعل وبحس بذنب كبير ..
كتير فيه عنا مواضيع مميزة وحصرية ما بتلاقيها بمكان تاني .. هاد اشي يدعو للفخر  :Smile: 


3- هل تستخدم النقد الإيجابي للعضو أم تفضل أن تكتفي بمجرد مرور وشكر ؟
المرور بالشكر لا أحبّه ، احياناً طبيعة الموضوع بتفرض نمر ونشكر فقط لكن أغلب المواضيع بتطلب النقاش وبتطلّب ايضاً تفحصها والتأكد من مصدر محتواها ، يعني يمكن يكون الموضوع فيه اخطاء ، مرات بتجيكي مواضيع لا تلائم منتدانا ومخالفة للقوانين ، يعني يمكن تكون مخالفة للشريعة الاسلامية او الأدب العام او مخالفة لعادتنا وتقاليدنا ، ما بصير نمر على المواضيع مرور الكرام اذا بدنا يكون منتدانا مميز ومصداقيته عالية ..


4- اول ما دخلت المنتدى كنت تتوقع توصل لمدير ؟ 
بصراحة لأ !! فاجأني حسان لما حكا معي وبلّغني ، حسيت حالي ما بقدر اكون اداري ، مع اني كنت ولا زلت اداري بمنتدى آخر ، ما كان تركيزي هون بمنتدى الحصن بهداك الوقت فخفت ينصدم حسان فيي  :44ebcbb04a: 
بس مع الأيام صار منتدى الحصن رقم 1 بالنسبة الي .. الله يخليلنا منتدانا الغالي وحسان  :Icon26: 


5- - ماذا تطلب أو تتمنى من الأعضاء .. المشرفين .. الاداريين ؟

الأعضاء :
يا ريت لو تتحفونا بأشياءات جديدة .. المنتدى بحاجة دعمكم.

المشرفين :
مشرفينا مش مقصرين الله يرضى عليهم ، بس بدي كمان يتحفونا بجديدهم دائما  :Smile: 

الإداريين :
بدي منكم تجتمعوا مشان نقرر كمان مشرفين للمنتدى ، متى بدكم تجتمعوا كلكم بساعة وحدة؟  :SnipeR (4): 
حسان حبيب قلبي بدي تكون مبسوط وبالك مرتاح.
مها بتمنالها السعادة وبتمنى اشوفها بيناتنا من جديد
هديل بستنى عودتك على احر من الجمر ، خلصي امتحاناتك عاد!!  :SnipeR (26): 
انا ...... بطّل كثرة حكي ههههه  :Hah: 

شكراً كتير دموع الغصون  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## وسام المصري

شي حلوووووووووو كتيرررررررررر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أعضاء >>

هادئ
فنان
مُحب
مُبدع
صامت
ضاحك
ملك
غبي
هجومي
روائي
فاضي
غني
خائف
ودود
قريب
مثابر
سعيد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> أعضاء >>
> 
> هادئ
> فنان
> مُحب
> مُبدع
> صامت
> ضاحك
> ملك
> ...


 

*أهلا بكِ "طوق الياسمين" ..*


*هادئ: معاذ ملحم*

*فنان: الوسادة*

*مُحب: زيد مراد*

*مُبدع: دموع الغصون*

*صامت: محمد حورية*

*ضاحك: الوسادة*

*ملك: حسان القضاة*

*غبي: لا أحد*

*هجومي: لا أحد*

*روائي: أميرة قوس النصر*

*فاضي: لا أتدخل بأحوال الأعضاء الشخصية*

*غني: لا أتدخل بأحوال الأعضاء الشخصية*

*خائف: لا أدري*

*ودود: قلعتي أبدية*

*قريب: الوردة الجريحة*

*مثابر: طوق الياسمين*

*سعيد: العقيق الأحمر*

* بعتذر عن ترك بعض الخيارات مفتوحة!*
*شكرا طوق الياسمين..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

العفو أجوبتك راقتني  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

*مساء الخير اخ هدوء*

*1-ما أجمل شيء احببته فـي المنتدى ؟*

*2-احد علماء النفس قال ذات مرة : أنه باستطاعة الانسان العيش من دون اصدقاء فما رايك أنت؟*

*3-شو تعنيلك في هالكلمااات*

*البحر =*

*السماء =* 

*المسجد الحرام =*

*الحب =*

*الصديق =*
*4-كم سـاعه بتضل تتصفح بالمتدى ؟*

*5-عضو تعجبك شخصيته ؟*

*6-عضو شفتة و عضو حاب تشوفه* 

*7- كلمة اخيرة لجيمع من في المنتدى ؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *مساء الخير اخ هدوء*
> 
> *1-ما أجمل شيء احببته فـي المنتدى ؟* 
> *2-احد علماء النفس قال ذات مرة : أنه باستطاعة الانسان العيش من دون اصدقاء فما رايك أنت؟* 
> *3-شو تعنيلك في هالكلمااات* 
> *البحر =* 
> *السماء =*  
> *المسجد الحرام =* 
> *الحب =* 
> ...


 
*مساء الخير اخ هدوء*
*مسا الفل* 


*1-ما أجمل شيء احببته فـي المنتدى ؟*
*حبيت فيه يختي يا دودو شغلة غريبة ما بتصير بأماكن تانية بجوز انتي عشتيها معنا وهي انو صعب كتير الواحد يبعد عنّه ، ما بعرف بهالمنتدى فيه احساس غريب بتملّك اي عضو بنتسب اله انو ما بقدر يبعد عنه وكتير اعضاؤه بنحبّوا وبتحسيهم قراب منك كإنك بتعرفيهم من زمان ..!*

 
*2-احد علماء النفس قال ذات مرة : أنه باستطاعة الانسان العيش من دون اصدقاء فما رايك أنت؟*
*يعني هو بفرق "عيش" من عيش!!*
*الواحد بعيش من دون اصدقاء بس ما بتكون حياته حياة!!*
*لحتى تكون الحياة كاملة بمعناها ومفهومها الكامل لازم الواحد يكونله اصدقاء مقرّبين يفهمهم ويفهموه .. اي الجنّة من دون ناس ما بتنداس فكيف بحياتنا المليانه مشاكل وتعب وروتين ، ما بيمشي الحال بدون اصدقاء ابداً !*

 
*3-شو تعنيلك في هالكلمااات* 
 
*البحر =*
*راحة البال في مشاهدة أمواجه .. بحبه كتير* 
 
*السماء =* 
*بتعطي طاقة ايجابية للنفس خصوصاً بالليل الهاديء ، بحب اتطلع بالنجوم على الدوام.*
 
*المسجد الحرام =*
*البيت العتيق قِبلة المسلمين ومعجزة الخالقِ القائمة الى قيام الساعة ، أقدس بقعة على وجه الأرض.*
 
*الحب =*
*غذاء الروح .. وشفاء الأسقام .. لا نعيش بدون الحب!*
 
*الصديق =*
*صديقي الحقيقي بئرُ أسراري وناصحي في اوقات الشدّة وفي أخطائي.*


*4-كم سـاعه بتضل تتصفح بالمتدى ؟*
*والله بالساعات ، ولما ما بكون فاضي بتلاقيني على الدوام بتصفحه من الموبايل ، بتواجد في المنتدى على مدار الساعة لشوف كل مشاركة على حده ، ما بقدر ما اتصفحه بالساعه 3 او 4 مرات !!*
 
*5-عضو تعجبك شخصيته ؟*
*هديل (الوسادة) صديقتي المقرّبة .. يا ريت لو كل الناس تتعلم كيف تضحك وتنسى همومها حتى بأوقات شدّتها ..  ايضاً بتعجبني شخصية زيد مراد* 


*6-عضو شفتة و عضو حاب تشوفه* 
*شفت كتيرين :*
*حسان - غسان - محمد العزام - احمد الزعبي - معاذ ملحم - عبدالله الشرفا - محمد حورية.*
وبتمنى اني اشوف جميع الاعضاء ، متل زيد وقلعتي ابدية وطوق الياسمين والعقيق الاحمر وانتي دودو  :Smile: 
 
*7- كلمة اخيرة لجيمع من في المنتدى ؟*
*جميع الاعضاء انتم قلبي .. أحبّكم جميعاً دون اي استثناء او تحفّظ*
*أرجو ممن غادرونا ان يعودوا ولو لمجرّد زيارة ، فقد اشتقت اليكم كثيراً*
*أعتذر لأي عضوٍ أسأت اليه ولو بمجرد كلمة ، لم أقصد أبداً الإساءة لأحدكم ولو للحظة ، جميعكم في قلبي دائماً ..*
*أشكركم على عطائكم .. وعلى صداقتكم .. وعلى كل شيء*

----------


## (dodo)

العفو الك شكرا على الاجابات الرائعة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

- كلمة اخيرة لجيمع من في المنتدى ؟
جميع الاعضاء انتم قلبي .. أحبّكم جميعاً دون اي استثناء او تحفّظ
أرجو ممن غادرونا ان يعودوا ولو لمجرّد زيارة ، فقد اشتقت اليكم كثيراً
أعتذر لأي عضوٍ أسأت اليه ولو بمجرد كلمة ، لم أقصد أبداً الإساءة لأحدكم ولو للحظة ، جميعكم في قلبي دائماً ..
أشكركم على عطائكم .. وعلى صداقتكم .. وعلى كل شيء


يخرب بيت شيطانك .. والله خليتني ابكي بكلماتك هاي 
كم انت رائع يا هدوء..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مرحبا ها قد عدنا بعد غياب طويل عن البرنامج 

اقدم لكم اليــوم ضيفي الجديد

بعدما كلل الله حلقتنا الماضيه بالنجاح

مع الاخ الرائع المدير العام "هدوء عاصف"

اليوم نعود اليكم بشخصيه جديده

شخصيه من وجهة نظري قمة في الروعه

ازف اليكم خبرا جميلا.............بين ايديكم اليوم .......من ارفع الشخصيات في المنتدى ضيفتنا هي "دموع الغصون"



اترككم معه لمدة ثلاثــه ايام متواليه 

فاليكم المايك

وتفضلوا بالاسئله


مع خالص الود والورد


1342983438841.gif

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اسمك المستعار .. عالم لوحده يدعوني الى التساؤلات ويلهمني لكثير من الاسئله ..

دموع الغصون.....

بطاقتك الشخصيه :

عمرك

مدينتك

وظيفتك

تحصيلك العلمي

هوايه

مهاره تمتلكيها


دموع الغصون:

لماذا هذا الاسم..

هل يمثل الاسم المستعار جزئا من شخصيتك ..؟؟

هل تتعمدي ان تبقى في زاوية محدده بالتعامل مع الاخرين .. احتفاظا بهيبة اسمك؟؟

ام ان هذه طبيعتك ؟... وهل قيدك هذا الاسم المستعار من اتباع نسق معين ..؟؟


دموع الغصون..:

ماذا تعني لك

الام

الاخت

الزوج

الحب

الصداقه

الرجوله

الشتاء

دموع الرجال

رقة النساء

دموع الغصون:


في حياتكي تتعرضين لكثير من المواقف فكيف تواجهينها ..:

الغضب

الشوق

الحنين

الحزن

الوحده

الظلم



دموع الغصون:

نمر بمواقف في حياتنا ترغمنا على اتخاذ قرارات سريعه

فهــل :


تتراجعي عن بعض قراراتك لو اكتشفتي انها خاطئه.؟؟


تحاولين ان تنجي بقرارك وتفعلي ما بمقدورك لتصحيحه .. ولا تتراجعي مهما كلفك 

دموع الغصون..:


ما رأيك بظاهرة الحب السائد في المنتديات هذه الايام ؟؟


الى اي مدى تطبق المبادئ التي تكتبها ..؟؟
لي عودة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مساء الخير ايا قلمــأ لفت الانظار بجودته وروعته ..,


مساء الخيــر أيــا فكــرا نيرا غيــر في اراء من حوله للافضل


بكــل ثبات .. تتجهي للامام ..

بكــل عنفوان تسجلي موقفك ..

وان كان لا بــد من الجــدال .. فحتى جدالها .. فيه ذوق وفن ...


اختي دموع الغصون....
ســآخذك من زحــام ايامك قليــلا ...

فسلمـيني تلك الروح الــهادئــه ... لأحملها معي الى عالــم آخـــر ..


سآخذك الــى جزيرة بعيده .. هناك . .


ستكونين فيها انت الحــاكمة



والمملكة هــي ...

منتدى الحصن 


سنقدم لك يا سيدتي موائــدك الملكيه ..
ملف مرفق 4395


وسنحتسي برفقتــك الشاي..


يا دموع الغصون

اليك بعض اسئلتي ..

..

هــل ستقوم بتغيير الشكل الخارجي لمملكة الحصن  حتى يتناسب مع اذواق الجيل الجديد

الذي هو النسبة العضمى من منتسبيك ..؟

...

كــم ستعطي من وقتك للموقع ..؟؟

...

هــل سيكون هناك الكثير من الدوافع للافراد والمتميزين .. والاعضاء الجدد المجتهدين ..؟؟

ام هل سيكون عدد المشاركات هو الحد الذي يقيم عليه الاعضــاء ..؟..

.......

هــل تعتقد ان اللون الذي يكتسبه العضو هو دوما ما يدل على تميزة .. ام الاشخاص هي ما تلون

اسمائها .. بالتميز والرقي ..؟؟

....

هــل ستقوم بخطوة جريئه في المنتدى .. وما هي ..؟؟

.....

هــات رأيك بالاسماء التاليه .. بدون النظر الى الالوان ..


هدوء عاصف

محمد العزام

طوق الياسمين

حسان القضاة

العقيق الاحمر

معاذ بني ملحم

ماي لايف

جنتل مان

عاشق الحصن

الوردة الجريحة

دموع الغصون
.......


مــا هو الموضوع الذي كتبتيه هنا و تفخري فيه لليوم ..؟,,

ما هو الموضوع الذي تتمني ان يحذف ..؟,,

........

العضو الذي تنازلتي عن رأيــك امامه يوما لانه اقنعك ..؟,.,

....

هــل مرة تمنيتي ان تملكي خاصية الطرد لعضو ..,, ان سمحتي لن احرجك بقول من هو

ولكن قولي لنا الموقف ..؟,,

....

من هــو الشخص الذي لا تقول له دموع الغصون  لا ؟..


من هــو الشخص الذي تتمني ان تردي له جميلا قام به معك ..؟,,

....


اراك من خلال خطك واسلوبك بالتنسيق

بسيطة انيقة ...فهــل ..

يعنيك مظهرك الخارجي الى حد التشدد ..؟؟.,,

...

ملف مرفق 4396لــروحــك النقيه .. ورودي..

----------


## دموع الغصون

> مرحبا ها قد عدنا بعد غياب طويل عن البرنامج 
> 
> اقدم لكم اليــوم ضيفي الجديد
> 
> بعدما كلل الله حلقتنا الماضيه بالنجاح
> 
> مع الاخ الرائع المدير العام "هدوء عاصف"
> 
> اليوم نعود اليكم بشخصيه جديده
> ...



الشرف لالي شارك بهيك موضوع 
وبشكرك " الوردة الأردنية " على المقدمة الجميله و الاختيار وانا جاهزه لأسئلتكوا

----------


## دموع الغصون

اسمك المستعار .. عالم لوحده يدعوني الى التساؤلات ويلهمني لكثير من الاسئله ..

دموع الغصون ...

بطاقتك الشخصيه :

عمرك  : 22 سنه 

مدينتك  : عمّان 

وظيفتك : طالبة

تحصيلك العلمي : لسا بدرس

هوايه : هواياتي كتيره .. الكتابة – الخربشات - ، تجفيف الورد ، الريشه ، الشطرنج ، من جديد الأعمال الإجتماعية

مهاره تمتلكيها : أملك من كل شيء قدر صغير يعطني مكانة مميزة لأكون على علم كافٍ بما يدور حولي و قناعة بأن العلم لا حدود له و أن للجهل سراديب كثيرة و الحمدلله خرجت منها 


دموع الغصون:

لماذا هذا الاسم.. هل يمثل الاسم المستعار جزئا من شخصيتك ..؟؟
اللقب جزء مني ومن شخصيتي " دموع الغصون " يعني لي الأمل البداية الجديدة .. فجر جديد تراقص أشعة الشمس على أغصان الورود لتداعب قطرات الندى ..هو جزء لا يتجزأ من أفكاري وروحي و انبعاث حروفي 

هل تتعمدي ان تبقى في زاوية محدده بالتعامل مع الاخرين .. احتفاظا بهيبة اسمك؟؟ ام ان هذه طبيعتك ؟...
 الزاوية الإفتراضية موجودة في حياتي و ليس فقط داخل حصون المنتدى ، لكل شيء مقدار معين و لحياتي الخاصة حدود لا اسمح لأي أحد من تجاوزها إلا إذا كان يستحق ، الزاوية موجودة لكن ليس للاحتفاظ بهيبة الأسم لأنني من أصنع الهيبة و ليس الأسم تعني لي كثيراً هيبة الأرواح ومعادنها 

وهل قيدك هذا الاسم المستعار من اتباع نسق معين ..؟؟ 
 لا ، لم يقيدني ابداً فهو جزء من شخصيتي ويعكس داخلي و لست من أعكس أسم و أو مكانة ، فروحي كفيلة بأن تكون منارة 

دموع الغصون..:
ماذا تعني لك

الام  : هي للروح منبت و للنهر منبع ، هي القوة هي الأمل هي الحياة والأساس

الاخت : أكبر و أغلى هديه الله حرمني منها لكن عوضتها باخواني أصدقائي

الزوج : هو القدر الحتمي هو القوة و الآمان و الاستقرار هو الراحة و المسؤولية هو شطر الروح الآخر 

الحب :  عندما ينتهي دور العقل والمنطق و تفقد السيطرة عليهم و يبقى القلب ينبض هذا هو الحب الصادق

الصداقه : عمله نادرة الوجود 

الرجوله : شيء يفتقده الكثير من الذكور ، هي العزة الشموخ الكبرياء الكرامة الثقافة غنى النفس و الإيمان بالله 

الشتاء : أجمل هدية من الطبيعة للحياة 

دموع الرجال : دموع غالية لا تخرج إلا بعد انفطار القلب و انشطار العقل 

رقة النساء : صفة لا تمتلكها أغلب النساء ، هي الاحساس المسؤولية العطاء الوفاء الاخلاص ، ان تكون المرأة على فطرتها الكونية و الإيمانية 

دموع الغصون:
في حياتكي تتعرضين لكثير من المواقف فكيف تواجهينها ..:

الغضب : بالصمت ، بالوحدة ، بالمشي 

الشوق : بالنكد 

الحنين : بالعتب 

الحزن : بالتفاؤل 

الوحده  :  تلازمني دائماً حيث أكون تكون 

الظلم : الصبر ، والإيمان بأن الظلم سيتنهي لكن مع الزمن 



دموع الغصون:

نمر بمواقف في حياتنا ترغمنا على اتخاذ قرارات سريعه

فهــل :


تتراجعي عن بعض قراراتك لو اكتشفتي انها خاطئه.؟؟

 نعم 

تحاولين ان تنجي بقرارك وتفعلي ما بمقدورك لتصحيحه .. ولا تتراجعي مهما كلفك 
 أصححها بقدر كافي حتى تكون مناسبة 


دموع الغصون .. :


ما رأيك بظاهرة الحب السائد في المنتديات هذه الايام ؟؟

 الحب يجب ان يقوم على عدة اسس اذا كانت متوفرة في اي علاقة فسيكون حب ناجح 
لكن أعتقد بان الحب الذي نراه اليوم قد يكون مزيف تحت مسمى الحب فهو إما اعجاب و توافق فكري وروحي ، أو تعويض لكل طرف عن حب فقده او شخص 

الى اي مدى تطبق المبادئ التي تكتبها ..؟؟

إلى حد الاكتفاء والرضا والقناعة والمنطق و حتى ما كون من ضمن قائمة الذين يقولون ما لا يفعلون  

لي عودة

بتنوري ياي وقت ياهلا فيكِ 

ورح كمل اجابة على البارت التاني بعد الفطور ان شاء الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

مساء الخير ايا قلمــأ لفت الانظار بجودته وروعته ..,
مساء الخيــر أيــا فكــرا نيرا غيــر في اراء من حوله للافضل
بكــل ثبات .. تتجهي للامام ..
بكــل عنفوان تسجلي موقفك ..
وان كان لا بــد من الجــدال .. فحتى جدالها .. فيه ذوق وفن ...
اختي دموع الغصون....
ســآخذك من زحــام ايامك قليــلا ...
فسلمـيني تلك الروح الــهادئــه ... لأحملها معي الى عالــم آخـــر ..
سآخذك الــى جزيرة بعيده .. هناك . .
ستكونين فيها انت الحــاكمة
والمملكة هــي ...
منتدى الحصن 
سنقدم لك يا سيدتي موائــدك الملكيه ..
وسنحتسي برفقتــك الشاي..

مقدمه رائعة جداً عيشتيني الجو 
يا دموع الغصون
اليك بعض اسئلتي ..

..

هــل ستقوم بتغيير الشكل الخارجي لمملكة الحصن حتى يتناسب مع اذواق الجيل الجديد
الذي هو النسبة العضمى من منتسبيك ..؟
أكيد الستايل الخارجي لازم يناسب المحتوى و المضمون والفئه المستهدفة لحتى نقدر نوصل رسالتها ونحقق الاهداف 

...

كــم ستعطي من وقتك للموقع .. ؟
الوقت الذي يستحقه 
...

هــل سيكون هناك الكثير من الدوافع للافراد و المتميزين .. والاعضاء الجدد المجتهدين ..؟؟
بالتأكيد فمبدأ الحياة الدوافع والحاوفز و الإداري الناجح بأي مؤسسة يتبع مبدأ التحفيز المعنوي وليس بالضروره شي ملموس 

ام هل سيكون عدد المشاركات هو الحد الذي يقيم عليه الاعضــاء ..؟..
من أكبر الأخطاء في هذا العالم الإفتراضي الحكم على عدد المشاركات ، شي مهم ان يمتلك العضو مقومات اساسية لكن الأهم من الكمية هو النوعية 
بنظري نوعية المشاركات هي الأميز و هي آداة التقييم الناجحة
.......

هــل تعتقد ان اللون الذي يكتسبه العضو هو دوما ما يدل على تميزة  .. ام الاشخاص هي ما تلون
اسمائها .. بالتميز والرقي ..؟؟
  نحن من نعطي للأسم ألوان و الرونق الخاص بروحنا مهما تلونت واختلفت تبقى للروح بصمة لا تجيدها الألوان ولا تزهور إلا بحضور الأرواح 

....

هــل ستقوم بخطوة جريئه في المنتدى  .. وما هي ..؟؟ 
ستكون عدة خطوات جريئة :
تغيير السياسة والنهج الإداري المستخدم في المنتدى 
جذب عدد اكبر من الأعضاء الجدد و ارجاع الأعضاء القداما 
تغيير بعض الإداريين والمشرفين ووضعهم كمؤسسين او عضو كبار الشخصيات 
الدخول الاجباري الشبه يومي لكافة المشرفين والادارة 


.....

هــات رأيك بالاسماء التاليه .. بدون النظر الى الالوان ..


هدوء عاصف : بيعطي المنتدى من قلب وما ببخل عليه 

محمد العزام : فكر راقي و اضاف شي جديد للمنتدى بنقاشه ولمساته 

طوق الياسمين : يبقى للياسمين عبق وذكريات 

حسان القضاة : ضائع بين الأولويات لكن يبقى له الفضل الأكبر في وجودنا جميعاً هنا 

العقيق الاحمر:  لروحها السلام 

معاذ بني ملحم : أصالة المنتدى و توالي سنواته تكتز بحضور روحه شبه بيومياً في هذا الحصن العامر بأرواحكم 


ماي لايف : من أركان المنتدى 

جنتل مان : ما جمعتنا الصدفه لكن كمشاركات لروح حضور جميل

عاشق الحصن : أيضاً لم تجمعني الصدفه به لكن رأيت ما يكفي من مشاركات لأكون صورة عن روح اعطت الكثير لهذا الصرح 

الوردة الجريحة : لمواضيعها هدف ولروحها حضور

دموع الغصون : للآن لم تعطي المنتدى الشيء المتوقع 
.......


مــا هو الموضوع الذي كتبتيه هنا و تفخري فيه لليوم ..؟ 
كل شي  نزلته بفتخر فيه و بعبر عن ذاتي وشخصيتي لكن اكتر شي خواطري لانها جزء من كياني 

ما هو الموضوع الذي تتمني ان يحذف ..؟
موضوع " حسان تحت الضوء " 

........

العضو الذي تنازلتي عن رأيــك امامه يوما لانه اقنعك ..؟
للآن مافي حد قدر يقنعني برأيه 

....

هــل مرة تمنيتي ان تملكي خاصية الطرد لعضو ..,, ان سمحتي لن احرجك بقول من هو

ولكن قولي لنا الموقف ..؟
املك خاصية الطرد لكن لا اطبقها إلا لحالات محدوده 
لكن كان بودي إيقاف عضو لحذفه مواضيع لأهداف شخصيه مهما كانت هذه المواضيع فهي بمجرد ان تعانق المتصفح تصبح من حق المنتدى ولا يجوز التصرف بها دون الرجوع للقوانين 

....

من هــو الشخص الذي لا تقول له دموع الغصون لا ؟؟
 تلات أشخاص بابا وماما واخوي 

من هــو الشخص الذي تتمني ان تردي له جميلا قام به معك ..؟
صديق الروح 

....

اراك من خلال خطك واسلوبك بالتنسيق
بسيطة انيقة ...فهــل  ..
يعنيك مظهرك الخارجي الى حد التشدد ..؟؟
المظهر الخارجي مكمل للمظهر الداخلي لكن ليس شيء اساسي 
الأهم الداخلي تستوقفني مقولة هنا " تكلم حتى آراك " 
فالمظهر متكامل الخارجي والداخلي ليعكس شخصيتي 

...

لــروحــك النقيه .. ورودي..
ولكِ ودي ووردي أيضاً

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اختي دموع الغصون.....
بأسماء الاعضاء اجبيني لو سمحت ..

بسم الله نبدا ..

عضــو انطرد وحسيتي انه مظلوم .. وللحين تتذكريه.. وشو كان سبب طرده ..

عضــو تحسي انه مثقف جدا .. 

عضــو تحــبي تشوفه اون لايــ،ــن ...

عضــو تحبي يرسلك رساله ..


عضــو خفيف دم ..

عضــو تنتظري رده على مواضيعك ..

عضــو تحسي انه جرئ .. 

عضو عسول وامور وتحسي انه صغير بالعمر وبرئ  

عضــو تفتقديه بقسم النقاش ..


موضوع حسيتي انه يحتاج تثبيت وما تثبت وحسيتي بتميزة


موضوع بكل صدق مالــه داعي .. مو شرط اسم الموضوع تقدر تقول عن المحتوى

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اخوتي الاعضاء اترك لكم المجال لطرح اسئلتكم على دموع الغصون

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اختي دموع الغصون.....
بأسماء الاعضاء اجبيني لو سمحت ..

بسم الله نبدا ..
بسم الله 

عضــو انطرد وحسيتي انه مظلوم .. وللحين تتذكريه.. وشو كان سبب طرده ..
مابعرف ما حد نطرد وانا موجوده وحسيته مظلوم 

عضــو تحسي انه مثقف جدا ..
محمد العزام

عضــو تحــبي تشوفه اون لايــ،ــن ...
مو اون لاين بشارك وبتفاعل ما بكفي بس مجرد وجود الأسم - حسان القضاة -

عضــو تحبي يرسلك رساله ..
ما حد 

عضــو خفيف دم ..
ماحسيت هالصفة مميزة وبارزه عند حد بس فييني احكي هدوء عاصف ومحمد العزام  

عضــو تنتظري رده على مواضيعك ..
اي عضو بترك تعليق بعبر عن رأيه مو مجرد مرور 

عضــو تحسي انه جرئ ..
محمد العزام 

عضو عسول وامور وتحسي انه صغير بالعمر وبرئ
كمان ماشفت هالصفه مميزه وبارزه عند حد 

عضــو تفتقديه بقسم النقاش ..
كتير اعضاء 

موضوع حسيتي انه يحتاج تثبيت وما تثبت وحسيتي بتميزة
مافي يمكن سقط سهوا 

موضوع بكل صدق مالــه داعي .. مو شرط اسم الموضوع تقدر تقول عن المحتوى
اي موضوع ما بحمل فكره او فكرته مكرره و لمجرد زيادة عدد وللاسف في منهم*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اجاباتك رائعة اختي دموع 
دموع الغصون..

كنــت ضيفــة تحفة في الـفــخامــه..

ولأنكي بهيبة لا يملكها الكثيرون

كانت اطلالتكي ملوكيــه ..

وكلماتكي حكمــا

والسطور .. كنوز لمن يتاملها...

ايام برفقتكي غدت كبضع ساعات..

فملكتي قلمك بالامانه

وملكتي قلوبنا بالصدق والعفويه

وتزاحمنا عــلى السطور 

نرتشف من ينبوعها كل جديد

فكر نير وثقافة راقيه واسلوب مخملي فخم ..

لا عدمناك اخــتي دموع

تقبلي ودي وورودي


واما الورد .. 

يخجل من هيبة الحضور..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*صباح الخير والف تحية وسلام لصاحبة الموضوع "الوردة الأردنية" ، يا رب لا تحرمنا اياها .. موضوع شيّق ورائع ويعرّفنـــا بشكل أدق على تفاصيل حياة وسلوك وفِكر الأعضاء ، وألف ألف تحية لضيفتكِ الرائعة "دموع الغصون" ، اجاباتك يا دموع كتير رائعة واستمتعت بمتابعتها ، وبعتذر على التأخير من يومين بحاول اني ادخل وأشارك إلا انه خانني الوقت ، على كل حال إليكِ يا دموع بعض الأسئلة وبتمنى ان تكون خفيفة الظل عليكِ ::

- "دموع الغصون" ما سياستكِ التي تتبعينها في إدارة المنتدى وما هي أولوياتكِ ، وما هي أولوياتكِ وسياستكِ في المشاركة كـعضو؟

- برأيكِ ما أكثر شيء سلبي ينعكس على نشاط المنتدى واعضاؤه؟

- هل تعتقدين ان منتدى الحصن ناجح -حتى الآن-؟

- هل سبق لكِ وان اختلفتِ مع احد الأعضاء او المشرفين او الإداريين؟ وهل كان هذا الخلاف نهاية لتعاملكِ معه؟

- رمضان كريم "دموع الغصون" ، هل للشهر الفضيل طقوس خاصة تقومين بها؟

- هل انتِ اجتماعية ام تفضلين العُزلة أو الوحدة؟

- أي الأعضاء يروق لكِ فِكرُه؟ سلوكه؟ نشاطه؟

- من هُم أكثر الأعضاءِ قُرباً الى قلبكِ؟

- هل في المنتدى أعضاء ممن لا تطيقين التواجد معهم في وقتٍ واحد؟

- أخبرينا "دموع الغصون" كيف دخلتِ المنتدى للمرة الأولى؟ وكيف كانت نظرتكِ لهُ بشكل عام؟

- بِكَــــم تُقيّمين أداء المنتدى في هذه المرحلة .. -نسبة مئوية-.

- هل لديكِ خِططٌ تُساعد في أداءٍ أفضل للمنتدى في الوقت الحالي؟ وعلى ماذا يتعمد نجاح اي خُطةٍ برأيك؟

- هل تعتقدين أنكِ اذا ساهمتِ بخطةٍ معينة لتحسين أداء الأعضاء والمنتدى أنها ستكون ناجحة وتماماً كما خططتي؟


"دموع" .. لدي المزيد من الأسئلة ولكن لن أُثقل عليكِ .. لي عودة ..



صحيح سؤال أخير .. من أكثر الأعضاء بُخلاً وفجاعة بنظرك؟ ههههههههههه D:*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساء الخير ورده كيفكـ .؟؟ اشكركـ لطرحك المميز 

ونبدأ دموع ،،

كيفك.؟؟ 

دموع برأيكـ 
هل المنتدى يفقد احد اعمدته ،، وهل بحاجه لإعاده ترميم .؟؟

قسم بحاجه لتعديل .؟؟ وآخر بحاجه لإعادته كما كان .؟؟

هل انتِ مع التصميم الجديد للمنتدى وما مدى رضاكـِ عنه .؟؟

اعضاء تتمني عدم وجودهم ,, وآخرين تتمني وجودهم بشكل مستمر .؟؟

هل اضاف لكـِ المنتدى نوعآآ من الاحساس بالمسؤوليه.؟؟
//
//

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ياهلا فيك هدوء نورت الموضوع 
انبسطت كتير بتواجدك هون وبمشاركتك 
لحروفك عبق مقرون باسمك 

بسم الله نبدأ 

- دموع الغصون" ما سياستكِ التي تتبعينها في إدارة المنتدى وما هي أولوياتكِ ، وما هي أولوياتكِ وسياستكِ في المشاركة كـعضو؟
السياسة كإدارة لحد الآن ما مشيت فيها متل ما بدي لأسباب كتيره منها غياب عدد كبير من الإدارة والمشرفين و منها الصلاحيات و انت بتعرف هاد الشي هدوء ، بالنسبة للسياسة أهم شي عندي يكون في تفاعل ايجابي بين الأعضاء و تحفيزهم و متابعة الجديد لجميع الأعضاء و تنشيط بعض الأقسام 
أما كـ عضو فسياستي هي نفسها سواء كنت بالإدارة أو لا سياستي وحده ما تغيرت 

- برأيكِ ما أكثر شيء سلبي ينعكس على نشاط المنتدى واعضاؤه؟
غياب الإدارة و تصرفات الإدارة السلبية و تقصير المشرفين و لا مبالاتهم 

- هل تعتقدين ان منتدى الحصن ناجح -حتى الآن-؟
بما انه لساته قائم برغم ما مر فيه من ظروف و تحديات لا زال صامد لحد الآن فهذا أكبر نجاح 

- هل سبق لكِ وان اختلفتِ مع احد الأعضاء او المشرفين او الإداريين؟ وهل كان هذا الخلاف نهاية لتعاملكِ معه؟
هو ماكان اختلاف بمعنى الاختلاف المتعارف يمكن سوء تفاهم ونحل بوقته وماصار شي لكن اكيد بنى نوع من الحواجز الوهمية لحتى اتجنب الاحتكاك فيهم وكان تعامل بحدود 

- رمضان كريم "دموع الغصون" ، هل للشهر الفضيل طقوس خاصة تقومين بها؟
علينا وعليك ، أكيد لرمضان طقوس روحية صعب تكرر بأي شهر أهم طقس هو صلاة التراويح و الإكثار من قراءة القرآن 

- هل انتِ اجتماعية ام تفضلين العُزلة أو الوحدة؟
اجتماعية لدرجه كبيره لكني بفضل الوحدة بأغلب وقتي وحالاتي 

- أي الأعضاء يروق لكِ فِكرُه؟ سلوكه؟ نشاطه؟
فكره  : محمد العزام 
سلوكه : هدوء عاصف 
نشاطه : مافي حد عنده هالصفه بشكل ملموس ومستمر بتجي لحظات لفترة مؤقته 

- من هُم أكثر الأعضاءِ قُرباً الى قلبكِ؟ 
لعقلي أكثر لأنه توافق فكري في المنتدى ( هدوء عاصف ، محمد العزام ، شمس )

- هل في المنتدى أعضاء ممن لا تطيقين التواجد معهم في وقتٍ واحد؟
صراحه مو فارقه كتير ؛ اوك في ناس ما بفضل تواجدي معهم ؛ لكن المنتدى بوسع الكل وللكل 

- أخبرينا "دموع الغصون" كيف دخلتِ المنتدى للمرة الأولى؟ وكيف كانت نظرتكِ لهُ بشكل عام؟
بالصدفه كنت ببحث بالنت فلفت نظري البنر يلي كان لأعتصام ضد الاعتصام – اسئل حسان وين كان وقتها – فحبيت الفكره كمنتدى اردني ولفت انتباهي انه اكبر تجمع لطلاب الجامعات الأردنية فقبل لاتصفحه فيك تحكي نكشة مخ اولها سجلت و نزلت ترحيب وخاطره ورحت 
بعد اسبوع كنوع من الفضول تصفحته تعرفت على كل الأعضاء القداما والجدد كونت صوره واضحه عن كل الأعضاء من زاويه محايده بعدها بشهر تقريبا بلشت شارك اول باول لحتى ادمنت وسار دخولي شبه يومي 

- بِكَــــم تُقيّمين أداء المنتدى في هذه المرحلة .. -نسبة مئوية-.
 20%
طلع راسب حتى الصفر الجامعي ما جابه ههههههههه

- هل لديكِ خِططٌ تُساعد في أداءٍ أفضل للمنتدى في الوقت الحالي؟ وعلى ماذا يتعمد نجاح اي خُطةٍ برأيك؟
الخطط موجوده لكن الحكي كتير مو منيح بدي ترجمه لفعل بس اطبق الخطط بحكيلكو شو همه 
نجاح الخطط بعتمد على جميع الأطراف الإدارة المشرفين الأعضاء وليس على شخص بعينه ولكن العبء والمسؤولية الكبرى على حسان 

- هل تعتقدين أنكِ اذا ساهمتِ بخطةٍ معينة لتحسين أداء الأعضاء والمنتدى أنها ستكون ناجحة وتماماً كما خططتي؟
إذا مشيتو معي متل ماخططت أنا بضمنلك النجاح 100% ونتائج مذهله 
لكن بعتقد الخطأ الأكبر على عدم التنسيق بينا كإداره هاد آدى لفشل كتير من الخطط 

"دموع" .. لدي المزيد من الأسئلة ولكن لن أُثقل عليكِ .. لي عودة ..
يا هلا فيك وباسئلتك بأي وقت بتنور 
ماتخاف اسئلتك كتير حلوين و ممتعين كلي شوق للمزيد



صحيح سؤال أخير .. من أكثر الأعضاء بُخلاً وفجاعة بنظرك؟ ههههههههههه 
بخلاً أنت و بخلك آدى إلى فجاعتي يعني خطيتي برقبتك ليوم الدين 
هدوء ما تحط الموضوع براسي يعني لانه الكل عرف ببخلك بدك تخليني فجوعه 
انا فجوعه بعترف لكن بالحق وين الغلط ازا بطالب بحلوان 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أهلا صديقة منورة 
انبسطت كتير بتواجدك و باسئلتك 

هل المنتدى يفقد احد اعمدته ،، وهل بحاجه لإعاده ترميم .؟؟
المنتدى يفقد كل اعمدته وركائزه ليس بالشخوص ولكن بالاسس و الأدوار
المنتدى لا يتوقف على تواجد عضو معين لكن على الدور الذي يقوم به العضو 


قسم بحاجه لتعديل .؟؟ وآخر بحاجه لإعادته كما كان .؟؟
كل الأقسام بحاجة إلى تعديل .. القسم يلي محتاج نرجعه متل ماكان المنتدى الثقافي باخر فتره كتير وضعه سيء 

هل انتِ مع التصميم الجديد للمنتدى وما مدى رضاكـِ عنه .؟؟
التصميم والستايل شي اساسي لكن مكمل للمحتوى ازا المحتوى ماكان تمام مافينا نحكي عن الستايل تمام ليكمل حسان التحديثات و الشغلات يلي ضلو بنحكي بعدين هاد ستايل رمضان لشهر وبروح لنشوف الستايل الرئيسي وبنحكي فيه يعني الوضع الحالي مؤقت مافيني قيمه 

اعضاء تتمني عدم وجودهم ,, وآخرين تتمني وجودهم بشكل مستمر .؟؟
مافيني اتمنى عدم وجود حد لانه المنتدى للكل وبوسع الكل بحسب اختلافاتهم ، صدر المنتدى للاعضاء والعتبه لالي ولو ، بتمنى وجود كل الاعضاء يلي بتفاعلو وبشاركو لحتى نحول المنتدى لشعلة نشاط 

هل اضاف لكـِ المنتدى نوعآآ من الاحساس بالمسؤوليه.؟؟
لا بس هو اضافلي صفه ماكانت موجوده بشخصيتي هي للأسف صفه سلبية " اللامبالاة " 

بشكرك مره تانيه صديقة 
*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

رياحٌ
هبّـت؛
فأسمَعَت
وأوضَعَت
فأغرَقَت
 بعضاُ من ذكريات؛
ذكريات نُحِبّها؛
 حتى لو ارتبطت بأحزان،
وما أجمل ذكريات الحزن؛
لننعُم  بالحاضر
 مع إطلالات النسيان
 يقود جيوشها الزَّمن
ولن يَسلِب أطيافاُ في العقولِ والرّؤى
 قبل أن يسلِبنا أجسادنا والأرواح،

دموع الغصون،،،

-	ما هي أول خاطرة لكِ في المنتدى،
هل تذكرينها 
أو حتى تضعينها هنا؛
 في هذه الزاوية.

-	هل تذكرين
أوَّل ما أضحكك في المنتدى
 أو يُضحِكَكِ أحياناُ،
سواء ارتبطت بشخص أو موضوع أو غيره.

-	ما هو تخصصك الجامعي
وهل له علاقة بهذا التميز في الحضور في المنتدى
وهل لحياتِكِ الجامعية والظروف فيها أثر على المنتدى؟

-	هل لديكِ ذكرى
لكلمات
ولو حتى خربشات
 في:

حُــزن:
فـــرح:
حُــــب:
ذكـرى:
أمـــــل:

اكتبيها إن حَضَرَت
وما علاقتُها في الكلمات والمشاركات في المنتدى؟

-	ما هو المناخ الخصب
والأجواء المُلهِمة
والوقت الباعِثِ على الكتابةِ لديكِ،
وهل تعتبرين المُنتدى مُستودَعاُ لها،
 كما كُنتُ أفعل أنا
.
دعائي أن يجِفَّ الدَّمع
 وتثلج صدور المسلمين
.
لكِ
 ولأهل الحصن العامر بأهله
 كل التحية،
.
.
،قلعتي أبدية،
27-7-2012
07:14مساءاُ

----------


## shams spring

*

مسا الخيرات دموع الغصون رمضان كريم 
في البداية حابة اهديكي هالباقة كعنوان شكر لما تقديمنه من مجهود رائع في هذا المنتدى وما اكنه لك من حب واحترام ....^_^



أمــا أسئلتي اليكِِ ِ :

 1- الفـرح - الحـزن أيهـم لـه مســاحــة أكبــر فـي نفـس دموع الغصون ؟
2 - لكـل إنســـان لحظـــة سكـون مـع النفـس متـى تعيشها دموع الغصون ؟
3 - دموع الغصون في سطور لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اسطر (..................)


4- دموع ...لمن تضحك وهي تبكي؟؟

5- هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك .. ؟؟ شروق الشمس ماذا يوقظ فيكي .. ؟؟

6- تخيلي العالم يصغي إليكي بهذة اللحظة , ماذا ستقولين؟؟

7- لديك دفتر اوراق ملونة وعلبة اقلام ملونة ...
 لشخص واحد فقط ستكتبين :: عتب ::انتظار :: حنين :: 
 ما هو لون الورقة ولون القلم الذي ستختارين ؟؟
ماذا ستختارين الورقة الاولى ..الوسطى ...ام الورقة الاخيرة؟؟ 
واخيرا ... ماذا ستكتب دموع لذلك الشخص ....؟؟
وما هو الرد الذي ستتوقعه  ؟؟*
*
لروحك تحية طيبة من الاعماق
ان شاء الله لي عودة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*رياحٌ
هبّـت؛
فأسمَعَت
وأوضَعَت
فأغرَقَت
بعضاُ من ذكريات؛
ذكريات نُحِبّها؛
حتى لو ارتبطت بأحزان،
وما أجمل ذكريات الحزن؛
لننعُم بالحاضر
مع إطلالات النسيان
يقود جيوشها الزَّمن
ولن يَسلِب أطيافاُ في العقولِ والرّؤى
قبل أن يسلِبنا أجسادنا والأرواح،

للرياح منبت و للذكريات مأوى نرتحل إليه كلما شردت الأذهان و عصفت الأوهام 
لست بإنثى مكتملة و لكنني أؤمن بتفاصيل الرؤى 
…
في الأفق البعيد العنيد
توجد تلك الحياة الماضية الباقية خلف القدر  
تشق الطريق بخطواتها السادية .. 
تطوقها بجذورها الراسخة الأزلية ..
تلون النور بأناملها السحرية ..
تراقب البريق بعيونها السماوية ..
توقظ الحياة بإبتسامتها الندية ..
تسحر الأرواح بوجنتيها الوردية ..

دموع الغصون،،،

- ما هي أول خاطرة لكِ في المنتدى،
هل تذكرينها 
أو حتى تضعينها هنا؛
في هذه الزاوية.
أعزف آهات عمري و أضيء شموع جراحي 
أعزف آهات عمري 
على أوتار الحنين 
و أضيء شموع جراحي 
على أمل راحل 
و تنهار كل آمالي
على شتات الماضي في ذاكرتي
بعيدة عن أنين آهاتي 
سمعت لحنك 
دواء يضمد جراحي
كان يقتل أحزاني 
ويروي جنات أمالي 
ويمحي جروح أوتاري
تعال أعزف نغم عمري
وجفف آخر آهاتي 
فأنا أستنكر ذاتي وآلامي
حتى عواصف جنوني 
ورياح ظنوني 
فهل يلتئم نزيف قلبي 
فقلبي هنا وروحي تبتلع الصمت 
12/4/2010


- هل  تذكرين
أوَّل ما أضحكك في المنتدى
أو يُضحِكَكِ أحياناُ،
سواء ارتبطت بشخص أو موضوع أو غيره.
رسائل من عضو بأول دخولي كنت كتير بضحك عليهم 

- ما هو تخصصك الجامعي
وهل له علاقة بهذا التميز في الحضور في المنتدى
وهل لحياتِكِ الجامعية والظروف فيها أثر على المنتدى؟
لا اجد اي ارتباط ملموس بين الهندسة وهوايتي ولكن لكل منها حقوق لدراستي أثر كبير على شخصيتي من الناحية العملية والعلمية أما المنتدى فهو ينمي الجوانب الروحية و المعنوية والترفيهية 

- هل لديكِ ذكرى
لكلمات
ولو حتى خربشات
في: اكتبيها إن حَضَرَت

لهذا السؤال اثر كبير قد يكون ايجابي و قد يفتح بعض الجروح لكن ساعود لتلك الخربشات 
حُــزن:
في دفتر أيامي أكتب لكم لحظات ذبول أزهاري في بداية كل لحظة أقول لو وأتمنى أن تترجم إلى واقع وتتوج بلقياكم
غصة الروح واختناق الدموع
أكره الأمس لغيابكم و أخاف من الغد ببعدكم
حيرة تدور في مخيلتي وترتجي الجواب منكم
هل سنكمل الطريق هكذا؟ أم أننا سنعود أينما كنا ؟ أم سنجدد الحب والأمل والأحلام ونبني قصور من السعادة على حطام ماضٍ أليم
لأن حبي وروحي تركع عند ركبتيكم إكراماً لقلبكم المملوء بالحب و إجلالا ً لعطائكم

فـــرح:
حكاية عشق جغرافية انثى و روحاً تحتويها ..
كزهرة ندية تتفتح مع كل فجر وعشية ..
تضم روحاً وتحلق بها كنجمة بهية تنحدر بانسيابية .. 
الفجر تستيقظ بعفوية بقبلة فطرية ملائكية ..

تبتسم لتعلن مولد الحياة في قلوب منفية .. 
تعلن ثورتها .. تمرّدها .. تعاليها .. عن من هم سوية ..
رسخت .. شمخت .. حلّقت .. تمايلت .. تميّزت .. انسابت .. 
فقد غُرست بذورها منذ بزوغ الحرية ..
تنمو بين أنامل البشرية .. 
تتجذر بأعماقها بجدائلها الأنثوية .. 
تطل كجوهرة بين الذرات الترابية ..
يافعة .. يانعة .. باستقامة قامتها السحرية .. 
عيونها كشوكة بالقلب توقظه .. تذّكره .. بسماء صيف صافية نقية .. 
تصافحه بلمسة تستجدي حنان الفطرة الكونية .. 
تحلّق بين النجوم العمّانية حيث لروحه وطن و لكيانه هويّة ..

حُــــب
نافذةُ الجُدُر المُعتّقةِ محصّنةٌ برموشٍ تطوّق مَن يسكنكَ ببريق الآماني ..
لألئ عينيكَ كمنارةٍ تهدي .. 
تتكَوّر بمعطف خيال وردي .. 
تُوّحدني بعيونكَ ..
فعُيونكَ مرآتي ..

يشّعُ وَجهكَ ويلتمعُ ببريقِ أيامِكَ..
لكل خط حكاية وشخوص تطوفُ بذكرى..
يتوّهج بما فيهِ من ثنايا قصص منسية و أيام تعصفُ بألآلام..
ترتسمُ على ثغركَ إبتسامة تتلّونُ بارتشاف الحب ..

احترقَ قلبُكَ برماد غيوم الماضي العقيمة بقلوب وَأَدت الحب .. 
نغتالها ..
تعود لي .. 
تمنحني هوّية العبور..
تلتصق آطيافنا ..
تمتزج بدفئ أنفاسنا ..
بقُبلة موقظة .. 
بوعدكَ أترّقب نمو جذوري..
أصيغ لكَ دستور قلبك ..
تعزفُ بنبضكَ الهادئ لتوقظ ثورة براكيني .. 
أتوّسد صدركَ..
سخونة تخترق روحي وتذيب إشتياقي .. 
أتعلق بك أكثر ..
تسايرني .. 
أغمض عيني ..
أستستلم ..
أغفو.. 
تُبعثرني .. 
تُحاصرني ..
تُدّثرنا الأيام ..
نستبيح كل معاني الوفاء..

أتشبّثُ كأنثى 
تخترقُ ..
تحترقُ ..
تُصارعُ البقاء..
أستبيح عناقك ..
تصرخ أوصالك .. 
أعبر جسدكَ .. 
تعتصر الأرواح بعشق ..
تتوّحد ..
نزرع سبائك السنابل في عمرنا القادم ..

كتبتُ على نفسي قدراً
نذرتكَ يا أنت
تملأ الأيام أملاً

ذكـرى
دتُ بذاكرتي إلى تخيلات ليست بالبعيدة ..
"شجرة الأمنيات " كم كانت بسيطة تلك اللحظات الطفولية .. كنا نكتب ما نتمنى ونعلقها على شجرة صغيرة في حديقة منزلنا .. ننثر أحلام الربيع عل الأمل.. ندعو الله بطرق ملتوية .. نستجدي القدر .. نجبر أبي على تلبيتها ..
كنتُ في كل مساء أعلق على شجرة الأمنيات أمنية جديدة ..
و أمضي في صباح مهما كان لباسه .. أرى هل سقطت هذه الأمنية وتوّجت بالتحقيق أم أنها مازالت تنتظر على غصن شجرتنا تتعطر بزنابق الأمل .. 
ذاكرة مثقوبة ..
هي سكرات تتدلى على عتبات أرواحنا .. 
تُنطق صباحنا الأخرس في الحنين ..
مضيت في مسيري و شعرت بتكبيلة معصمي بيد أمي .. فتوقفت عند أرجوحة في حديقة منزل و أمعنت النظر بها ..
كان بوّدي لو نعود إليها من جديد ..
نعبث بذاكرة يملئوها السعادة و ننثر عبقها ..
نشعل النيران في أحزاننا تتنامى في الروح ..
وننفثها من عمق آهاتنا فتثور منها الأبخرة و تتصاعد منا سحب تفيض منها عطراً 

أمـــــل:
ها أنا من جديد أحاول جاهدة خنق خيبات آمالي ..  خلف ظلمات آيامي 
يداعب الأمل قلبي أستنشق عبير الحياة 
اتجاوز حدود الأمنيات 



وما علاقتُها في الكلمات والمشاركات في المنتدى؟
العلاقة روحية بين خربشاتي وروحي ولا ترتبط بجدران منتدانا 

- ما هو المناخ الخصب
والأجواء المُلهِمة
والوقت الباعِثِ على الكتابةِ لديكِ،
وهل تعتبرين المُنتدى مُستودَعاُ لها،
كما كُنتُ أفعل أنا
المنتدى هو مجرد مساحة للعرض لكن دفتر ايامي هو مستودع خربشاتي
المناخ الخصب يكمن بنبعاث الأنين من داخلي واختنق الذات لاخرج ما بي بحروف تعانق الورق 
تتفاوت الهمسات والخربشات بتفاوت اختلاج الروح

دعائي أن يجِفَّ الدَّمع
وتثلج صدور المسلمين
اللهم آمين 
فللدمع مجرى لم يجف إلا بإيمان الأرواح و صدق الأوطان 

لكِ
ولأهل الحصن العامر بأهله
كل التحية،
الحصن دائماً عامر بأرواحكم 
أرق التحايا و أعطرها لك 
.
.
،قلعتي أبدية،
27-7-2012
07:14مساءاُ

كل الشكر لروحك الطاهره و لحروفك الندية 
راق لي كثيراً تواجد روحك العطرة هنا 
فلأسئلتك عبق خاص و قريب جداً من نفسي 
سعيدة بتواجدك هنا 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مسا الخيرات دموع الغصون رمضان كريم 
في البداية حابة اهديكي هالباقة كعنوان شكر لما تقديمنه من مجهود رائع في هذا المنتدى وما اكنه لك من حب واحترام ....^_^
مساء الورد "شمس " رمضان مبارك علينا وعليكِ 
يسلمو كتير بجد كلك زوء لروحكِ باقات من الجوري 
✿
أمــا أسئلتي اليكِِ ِ
 :بسم الله 

1- الفـرح - الحـزن أيهـم لـه مســاحــة أكبــر فـي نفـس دموع الغصون ؟ 
لكل منهما مساحة تطغى على الآخرى احيانا ولكن سرعان ما تتبدل الأمور ويتغير المقياس بتغير الظروف والأحوال لكن سأعطي للفرح المساحة الأكبر في نفسي 

2 - لكـل إنســـان لحظـــة سكـون مـع النفـس متـى تعيشها دموع الغصون ؟ 
اعيشها عندما يحل الظلام فوق سماء ايامي و تبتهج الروح على ضوء القمر 

3 - دموع الغصون في سطور لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اسطر 
( بالأمل تحيى بالإيمان تعيش و بالحرية تتنفس بشموخ الكرامة تتوهج بعزة الكبرياء تعلو )


4- دموع ...لمن تضحك وهي تبكي؟؟
لتلك الروح المنشطرة من ذاتي 

5- هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك .. ؟؟ شروق الشمس ماذا يوقظ فيكي .. ؟؟
هطول المطر بزكرني باخوي 
شروق الشمس يوقظ ذاك الحنين المرتبط بالطفولة 

6- تخيلي العالم يصغي إليكي بهذة اللحظة , ماذا ستقولين؟؟
اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبدا و أعمل لأخرتك كأنك تموت غدا

7- لديك دفتر اوراق ملونة وعلبة اقلام ملونة ...
لشخص واحد فقط ستكتبين :: عتب ::انتظار :: حنين :: ....
انتظار 

ما هو لون الورقة ولون القلم الذي ستختارين ؟؟ لون الورقة 
ماذا ستختارين الورقة الاولى ..الوسطى ...ام الورقة الاخيرة؟؟ مو مهم اي ورقه المهم شو محتوى الورقة  
واخيرا ... ماذا ستكتب دموع لذلك الشخص ....؟؟


وما هو الرد الذي ستتوقعه ؟؟
بالعزيمة فقط ستلونين 

*~~~	**~~~	*


لروحك تحية طيبة من الاعماق
ان شاء الله لي عودة
لروحكِ أيضاً أرق التحايا 
أشكركِ على روعة مروركِ و جمال حضوركِ 
كل شوق لعودتكِ أنتظركِ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اختي دموع امنحك حق استضافة االضيف التالي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

مساؤكم جوري 

نحلق من جديد في سماء هذا الموضوع 
لنتعرف سوياً بروح طيبة و أقلام تتوحد وكلمات تتهوج شوقاً لمعرفة الأرواح أكثر 

نلتقي لنرتقي و نحلق لنبدع و لا نقبل غير التميز عنوانا 

حلقنا سوياً بأولى حلقات هذا الموضوع ببداية مشرقة وعطاء لا حدود له المبدع " هدوء عاصف "
ثم انتقلنا إلى محطة أخرى من من محطات هذه الرحلة لنقف عند الحلقة الثانية بلقائنا بـ " دموع الغصون " 

اليوم سنحلق من جديد لنقف عند ثالث محطة 
أجزم و أراهن بأنها ستكون غير عن ما سبقها 
سنلتقي لنتغى بأروحنا المتالفه و كلماتنا المتحابة و نجوم رسخت في سماء هذا الصرح 


رحلة من العطاء اجتازتها بكل تفوق 
تعطي الكثير الكثير دون كلل أو ملل 

أتسمت بهدوء شخصيتها وجمال طرحها 
وهدوء و رزانة فكرها و علقها 
و دقتها في اختيار مفرداتها 

بكل مكان تترك عبيرها ليفوح هنا وهناك 

طول سنوات عمرها هنا 
تركت في عمر المنتدى أثر كبير و بصمات جميله لا يمكن نكرانها 

نرحب جميعاً 
بضيفة برنامجنا 




الوردة الأردنية 




أهلاً وسهلاً بك بيننا 
نتمنى ان تكون هذه الزاويه متنفس و مرآة تعكس لنا فكركِ ونظرتكِ للحياة 
آملين لكِ المتعة و لنا الشرف الكبير في التعرف عليكِ 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لنتعرف سوياً على الوردة الأردنية 

لماذا هذا الاسم المستعار :
العمر :
الهوايات : 
5 ايجابيات في شخصيتكِ :
5 سلبيات في شخصيتك :
حكمتكِ المفضلة :
أقرب الأهتمامات لنفسكِ ( المواضيع السياسة ، الاجتماعية ، الثقافية ، الأدبية ، الاقتصادية ، العلمية ، الصحية ، الأسرية ، التكنولوجية .. الخ  )

رتيب هذه الكلمات حسب الأولويات بنظركِ 
( الحب ، الأمل ، الأهل ، الصحه ، التعليم ، الثقافة ، الجمال ، المال ، الاستقرار ، الآمان ، الأصدقاء )

مبدئياً بكفي 
لكن على الاكيد لي اكتر من عودة إن شاء الله 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *
> 
> مساؤكم جوري 
> 
> نحلق من جديد في سماء هذا الموضوع 
> لنتعرف سوياً بروح طيبة و أقلام تتوحد وكلمات تتهوج شوقاً لمعرفة الأرواح أكثر 
> 
> نلتقي لنرتقي و نحلق لنبدع و لا نقبل غير التميز عنوانا 
> 
> ...



يسعد مساءكم  برضى ربي الرحمن

في البدايه اود أن أشكر دموع الغصون على استضافتي رغم اني لم اتوقع ذلك 
والشكر موصول ,,
للغائب الحاضر لمن ودعنا وترك خلفه من الشئ الجميل مايجعله رغماً عنا نتذكره
وندعو له بالتوفيق والصلاح
الف شكر لك يا دموع على إستضافتك ودعوتك التي زادتني شرف ,,,,
الف شكر يا نوارة المنتدى

سأكون معكم واتمنى أن أستطيع التواجد والاجابه على تساؤلاتكم 

شكرا دموع مرة اخرى على استضافتي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لنتعرف سوياً على الوردة الأردنية 

لماذا هذا الاسم المستعار :

في البداية كان اسمي المستعار هو الوردة الجريحة وقد استخدمه لاني كنت جريحة حب تركني وذهب الى السماء االف رحمه لروحه
والان هو اسمي الوردة الاردنية وذلك لانه يوجد شخص طلب مني ان اغير الاسم من جريحة لاي شيء تاني وبالفعل لاجل خاطره ومكانته عندي استبدلته بالوردة الاردنية 

العمر :

25سنة ب26/9 انشالله بوفيهن 


الهوايات : 
5
المطالعة وركوب الخيل وكتابة الشعر 


 ايجابيات في شخصيتكِ :

الثقة بالنفس قوة الشخصية والجراة ، الصدق ،الامانة ،المواظبة على الصلاة وقراءة القران باستمرار 


5 سلبيات في شخصيتك :

طيبة القلب الي خلت كثير من الي حولي يستغلوني 


حكمتكِ المفضلة :

ما اجمل ان تكون غائبا حاضرا على ان تكون حاضرا غائبا 



أقرب الأهتمامات لنفسكِ ( المواضيع السياسة ، الاجتماعية ، الثقافية ، الأدبية ، الاقتصادية ، العلمية ، الصحية ، الأسرية ، التكنولوجية .. الخ )

تقريبا كلهن بهتم فيهن بس بشكل كبير التكنولوجية لانه بمجال تخصصي 

رتيب هذه الكلمات حسب الأولويات بنظركِ 
( الحب ، الأمل ، الأهل ، الصحه ، التعليم ، الثقافة ، الجمال ، المال ، الاستقرار ، الآمان ، الأصدقاء )

االامان 
الاستقرار
الاهل
 الحب
الامل 
الصحة
التعليم
الاصدقاء
الثقافة
 الجمال
 المال

مبدئياً بكفي 
لكن على الاكيد لي اكتر من عودة إن شاء الله 

اهلا بعودتك باي وقت  وانا جاهزة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لنتعرف سوياً على الوردة الأردنية 

لماذا هذا الاسم المستعار :

في البداية كان اسمي المستعار هو الوردة الجريحة وقد استخدمه لاني كنت جريحة حب تركني وذهب الى السماء االف رحمه لروحه
والان هو اسمي الوردة الاردنية وذلك لانه يوجد شخص طلب مني ان اغير الاسم من جريحة لاي شيء تاني وبالفعل لاجل خاطره ومكانته عندي استبدلته بالوردة الاردنية 

العمر :

25سنة ب26/9 انشالله بوفيهن 


الهوايات : 
5
المطالعة وركوب الخيل وكتابة الشعر 


 ايجابيات في شخصيتكِ :

الثقة بالنفس قوة الشخصية والجراة ، الصدق ،الامانة ،المواظبة على الصلاة وقراءة القران باستمرار 


5 سلبيات في شخصيتك :

طيبة القلب الي خلت كثير من الي حولي يستغلوني 


حكمتكِ المفضلة :

ما اجمل ان تكون غائبا حاضرا على ان تكون حاضرا غائبا 



أقرب الأهتمامات لنفسكِ ( المواضيع السياسة ، الاجتماعية ، الثقافية ، الأدبية ، الاقتصادية ، العلمية ، الصحية ، الأسرية ، التكنولوجية .. الخ )

تقريبا كلهن بهتم فيهن بس بشكل كبير التكنولوجية لانه بمجال تخصصي 

رتيب هذه الكلمات حسب الأولويات بنظركِ 
( الحب ، الأمل ، الأهل ، الصحه ، التعليم ، الثقافة ، الجمال ، المال ، الاستقرار ، الآمان ، الأصدقاء )

االامان 
الاستقرار
الاهل
 الحب
الامل 
الصحة
التعليم
الاصدقاء
الثقافة
 الجمال
 المال

مبدئياً بكفي 
لكن على الاكيد لي اكتر من عودة إن شاء الله 

اهلا بعودتك باي وقت  وانا جاهزة

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي يال الوردة ببرنامج وبشكر دموع على استضافتك 



اول شي .... حسيتي بالفرق من ناحية  نفسيك بمجرد ماغيرتي اسمك المستعار ؟؟

ثاني شي ... هل حالفك الحظ يوما ؟؟

كلمة ...
لنفسك ...
لجرحك ....
لماضيكي .....
لمستقبلك ......
لاحلامك ......


ماهي امنيتك عند دخولك للمنتدى ...وهل وجدتي ماتمنيتي ؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا وسهلا فيكي يال الوردة ببرنامج وبشكر دموع على استضافتك 

اهلين فيك اخي محمد 


اول شي .... حسيتي بالفرق من ناحية نفسيك بمجرد ماغيرتي اسمك المستعار ؟؟

لا ما حسيت لانه هي انا سواء كان اسمي الوردة الجريحة او الوردة الاردنية او غير هالاسم 


[COLOR="#4B0082"]ثاني شي ... هل حالفك الحظ يوما ؟؟
[/COL
بصراحة وبدون ما تحكوا انها بتبالغ 
لا لم يحالفني الحظ ولا بشيء كنت احلم فيه نهائيا بالعكس كنت دائما بحس اني تعيسة الحظ وانه هالزمن ضدي بكل شيء دراستي حياتي حتى مستقبلي


كلمة ...

لنفسك ...

انه علي بالصبر فما دام الله معي بكل خطوة لابد ان ياتي يوم وينصفني فيه على كل شيء 
واملي بربي كبير 


لجرحك ....

انه مهما كان الي عملته بي برغم كل شيء انا مسامحتك 


لماضيكي .....


برغم الالم الذي عشته بالماضي الا انه كان اجمل ايام حياتي كلها واتمنى ان يعود واعيشه مرة اخرى 


لمستقبلك ......

بتمنى انه يكون احلى بكثير من الي راح من حياتي واني اكون مبسوطة وسعيدة بما يرضي ربي 


لاحلامك ......

احلامي  احلامي كثيرة ليس لها حدود احلم بان اكمل دراسات عليا وان احقق نجاح في عملي وان اثبت للجميع انني ناجحة 
اتمنى ان تتحقق احلامي 

ماهي امنيتك عند دخولك للمنتدى ...وهل وجدتي ماتمنيتي ؟؟


ان اجد اشخاص استطيع الحوار والنقاش معهم بكل اريحية وان اجد اخوة لي اعزاء لم تنجبهم امي 
بالطبع وجدت ما تمنيت واكثر 

شكرا لك اخي محمد على الاسئلة الحلوة والظريفة

----------


## محمد العزام

عدنا 


هل كان لظلم القدر دور في سوء الحظ ام انه كان من صنع البشر 

هل توقفت امالك يوما لفترة 

هل استقيظتي يوما في الصباح الباكر ووجدتي ان الامل قد عاد 

ماهو الشيء الذي يبغضك 

ماهو الشيء الذي يفرحك 

قبل ان تنامي ماهو الشيء الذي يمر في خيالك 

لو اعطيناكي امنية واحدة لتتمنيها .....ماذا ستكون 

هل تشكي جرحك لاحد .... ام انك تشكي لنفسك فقط 




كيف تؤثر تلك الاصوات داخل مشاعر الوردة 

صوت قارئ القران 

صوت الطفل 

صوت الطيور 



ماهي الحكمة التي ترددها الوردة بينها وبين ذاتها لكي تستعيد قوتها 

ما الفرق بين الطموح والهدف في نفس الوردة ان كان هناك فرق

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عدنا 

اهلين بعودتك اخي محمد 



هل كان لظلم القدر دور في سوء الحظ ام انه كان من صنع البشر 


بتقدر تحكي نص نص وفي جزء كبير من صنع البشر 



هل توقفت امالك يوما لفترة 


لا لم تتوقف لانه رغم سوء الحظ ما زال بقلبي امل 


هل استقيظتي يوما في الصباح الباكر ووجدتي ان الامل قد عاد 

في معظم الايام استيقظ واكون نشيطة جدا وبكون حاسة انه اليوم رح يكون احلى وفي امل 


ماهو الشيء الذي يبغضك 


انه حد يكذب علي وستغلني لمصالحه الشخصية 


ماهو الشيء الذي يفرحك 

وجودي بين اهلي وخصوصا امي وابي 


قبل ان تنامي ماهو الشيء الذي يمر في خيالك 

كل ما مررت به وبصراحة بذكر جرحي وكيف حياتي صارت تعيسة 

لو اعطيناكي امنية واحدة لتتمنيها .....ماذا ستكون 


اني ارجع بنت صغيرة وطفلة لاتعرف ماعليها وما لها 


هل تشكي جرحك لاحد .... ام انك تشكي لنفسك فقط 

لا انا كتومة جدا يعني حتى لو كنت مذبوحة من الشخص الي قدامي لكن ببين اني مبسوطة وبتصنع السعادة حتى لا اظهر ضعفي لكن بيني وبين نفسي اكون منهارة تماما 



كيف تؤثر تلك الاصوات داخل مشاعر الوردة 


صوت قارئ القران 

كثير بحب اسمع قران وخصوصا للقارئ الشيخ السديسي كثير قرائته بتأثر في وبتخليني ابكي 



صوت الطفل 

مثل رهوفة اذا كانت تضحك وتلعب بصير اضحك والعب معها واذا كانت تبكي لامر ما ما بطيق بكاء الاطفال لاني ضعيفة امامهم لاني بكل بساطة بحب الاطفال كثير


صوت الطيور 

احنا عنا بالبيت قفص عصافير لما اصحى الصبح على صوتهم بتشعرني انه في امل حتى لوكان ضعيف في هذا اليوم يعني بتقدر تقول بتفائل بصوتهم وبنفس الوقت انا برتاح لصوتهم يعني بحس حالي بحالة استرخاء وريلاكس


ماهي الحكمة التي ترددها الوردة بينها وبين ذاتها لكي تستعيد قوتها 

أسـعـد القلوب .. التي تنبض للآخرين


ما الفرق بين الطموح والهدف في نفس الوردة ان كان هناك فرق
الطموح هو اشيء بسعى لكن من جوات نفسي يعني بتقدر تقول انه بسعى اله عقلي الباطن بعدين بترجم للظاهر حتى يصبح هدف 
والهدف هو شيء واقعي يكون امام عيني وبسعى بكل الوسائل حتى اصل اله

----------


## دموع الغصون

:: | المنتدى | :: 
عضو مواضيعه بتعجبك ؟
عضو مشاركاته مميزة ؟
عضو بعجبك تفكيره ؟
عضو بتحبي تتفاعلي معه ؟
عضو مميز في نفسكِ ؟
موقف صار معك بالمنتدى و مو قادره تنسيه ؟


أملئي الغراغ 

عضو متفائل ...
عضو متسرع ...
عضو عفوي ...
عضو عصبي ...
عضو بيعجبك زوقه بالصور ...
عضو بيعجبك توقيعه ...
عضو بتعجبك صورته الرمزية ...



كلمة لـ 
حسان 
هدوء 
اميرة قوس النصر 
صديقه 
شمس
محمد العزام 
قلعتي ابدية 
روان 
معاذ 
محمد حورية 
دودو 
دموع الغصون 
الوردة الأردنية 



الآن بدنا تحكيلنا سر على الملأ أنتِ حره شو مابدك تخبرينا ورح يكون سر خاص لمنتديات الحصن

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

:: | المنتدى | :: 


عضو مواضيعه بتعجبك ؟

معاذ ملحم ، دموع ، محمد العزام

عضو مشاركاته مميزة ؟

دموع الغصون 


عضو بعجبك تفكيره ؟
هدوء عاصف


عضو بتحبي تتفاعلي معه ؟

كل الاعضاء بحب اتفاعل معهم يعني ما في عضو محدد


عضو مميز في نفسكِ ؟

اكيد هدوء


موقف صار معك بالمنتدى و مو قادره تنسيه ؟
مرة شاركت باكثر من موضوع بنفس اليوم والادارة حذفتلي اياهم بدون ما اعرف ليش وكثير مقهورة لهشيء 




أملئي الغراغ 


عضو متفائل ...

ريمي


عضو متسرع ...

صديقة

عضو عفوي ...

اميرة


عضو عصبي ...

ما في حد


عضو بيعجبك زوقه بالصور ...

معاذ 


عضو بيعجبك توقيعه ...

روان

عضو بتعجبك صورته الرمزية ...

دموع الغصون



كلمة لـ 



حسان 

شخص متميز لا جدال 
يكتب بروحه قبل أصابعه 
يعطي المنتدى والأعضاء من وقته الكثير ..


هدوء 

أفكاره النيرة والجديدة 
وغيرته على ارتقاء المنتدى وتطوره 

متفهم .. 

لبق.. 

واسع الثقافة..

سريع البديهة.. 

معطاء .... ( انت اقرب شخص لي بالمنتدى واخ عزيز على قلبي )

اميرة قوس النصر 

غيابك طول عن المنتدى انتي شخص لكي وحشة كبيرة بقلوبنا


صديقه 
انتي من يسعدنا دائما ويفيدنا بكل جديد


شمس
انت من سطرت كلماتك وعباراتك في الوجدان


محمد العزام 

نشيط .. تجده هنا وهناك وفي جميع المشاركات له بصمات .. 

قلعتي ابدية 

انت من رسمت غلاك في كل قلوب اعضاء المنتدى


روان 

شكرا لك على مساهماتك الرائعه للمنتدى ..

معاذ 
انت من يسطر كل ابداعه كل يوم في المنتدى والغايه منـه انك تفيدنا


محمد حورية 

ما بعرفه كثير 


دودو 

الف الف مبروك نجاحك بالتوجيهي وانشالله عقبال الشهادة الكبرى يا رب


دموع الغصون
 
بكلامها اللطيف مع الاعضاء وبعد نظرتها وسعة حلمها .. 

بإلتماس الأعذار لإخوانها وأخواتها ......

في المنتدى ولا تفسر الكلام بتفسير عكسي .. 

لا تترك مجال للشيطان أن يسطر على قلمها

تعمل جاهدة على زرع الألفة والمحبة بين الأعضاء ..
شكرا لك على تعبك وجهودك المبذوله ومساهماتك الرائعه للمنتدى .. 

الوردة الأردنية 

اتمنى ان ارجع كما كنت بالسابق 

الآن بدنا تحكيلنا سر على الملأ أنتِ حره شو مابدك تخبرينا ورح يكون سر خاص لمنتديات الحصن

شو بدي اخبركم 
انا كنت عايشة قصة حب ولا اروع من هيك قصة كنت عنجد مبسوطة كثير لكن لم تدم هذه القصة لانه تعرضت للخيانة وبعدها هو توفى بحادث سير ولغاية الان وانا عايشة هالقصة ومو قادرة انسى تفاصيلها نهائيا

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله خجلتيني بزوئك وبحكيلك الحلو يسلمو كتير يا زوء 
اجوبتك كتير عفوية وصريحه وبجنن 
انبسطت باجاباتك 
بس بالنسبه لاخر اعتراف .. اعرفي انه الله اختارلك الأفضل أنتِ غلطانه ازا لسا عم تتزكري هاد الموضوع بتفاصيله هو ماضي وانتهى المفروض يكون دافع لتبدأ مرحلة جديدة بحياتك 

لـ حضورك بريــق وجمال 
ولـ عقلك .. وذكائك .. وتدبيرك .. شمـــوخٌ ..
تُضاهي قِـمم الجبـــال 
رح نكمل اسئلة 

شو اكتر اشي :
بدايقك او بعصبك
بحرجك 
ببسطك
بلهمك
بتستغرب منه 
بتحب تحكي فيه او عنه
بعجبك بالبنت
بعجبك بالشب

مين اكثر شخص قريب الك وبترتاحيله اكثر شي ؟


اختاري خمس اعضاء وانصحيهم نصيحه ؟

تلات وردات حددي النوع واللون واهديهم لتلات اعضاء 
قلم ورقه لمين رح تهديهم من الاعضاء 
كتاب الله لمن سوف تهديه

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لـ حضورك بريــق وجمال 
ولـ عقلك .. وذكائك .. وتدبيرك .. شمـــوخٌ ..
تُضاهي قِـمم الجبـــال

شكرا الك دموع 

رح نكمل اسئلة 

شو اكتر اشي :
بدايقك او بعصبك
الكذب انه واحد يفكرني هبلة ويكذب علي 

بحرجك 
الخيانة

ببسطك
لعبي ووجودي مع رهف 

بلهمك
صوت القران القران كثير بحب اسمع القران 

بتستغرب منه 
الوضع الي عم نعيشه هالايام وبعض الاشياء الي صارت تحصل منافية لدينا وعاداتنا 

بتحب تحكي فيه او عنه
مجال تخصصي بحس اني كثير تواقة اله 

بعجبك بالبنت
ادبها واخلاقها والزي الشرعي التام يعني حجاب وجلباب انا قصدي وتكون قد حالها وما حد يستغلها 

بعجبك بالشب
الشب 
اول شيء تكون رجل بكل معنى الكلمة ، اله شوارب لاني بعتبر الشب بدون شوارب مو شب ، اله هيبة الكل يكون يحسب اله الف حساب ، صادق ، روحه حلوة ، يعرف يتعامل مع الناس منيح ، شكله ما بهمني لانه في كثير شباب حلوين لكن من جوا فارغ يعني انا بهمني الجوهر 

مين اكثر شخص قريب الك وبترتاحيله اكثر شي ؟
بحياتي كلها خالتي مريم كثير بحبها وكل اسراري عندها 
بالمنتدى هو هدوء عاصف 


اختاري خمس اعضاء وانصحيهم نصيحه ؟
هدوء : دير بالك على شغلك وزوجتك ولا تهمل فيها واكيد دير بالك على دينك 
دموع : دير ي بالك على دراستك والمنتدى
الوردة الاردنية : أن كرامتك أهم كثيرا من قلبك الجريح ..
حتى وأن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح ..
فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيبا لا يسمعك ...
وأن تسكن بيتا لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه .. 
وأن تعيش على ذكرى أنسان فــــرّط فيك بلا سبب..

معاذ ، ومحمد العزام : الله يخليكو للمنتدى وديروا بالكو عليه 
سوري بس انا ما بعرف الاعضاء بشكل قوي لذلك بشكل سطحي نصحتهم

تلات وردات حددي النوع واللون واهديهم لتلات اعضاء 
هدوء
الاقحوان باللون الاحمر 



دموع الغصون
الزنبق باللون الابيض



معاذ ملحم
النرجس باللزن الابيض 



قلم ورقه لمين رح تهديهم من الاعضاء 
لصديقة بنت الشديفات 

كتاب الله لمن سوف تهديه 

لكل احبابي واصدقائي بالمنتدى وخارج المنتدى
لاهلي واخواني وقرايبي 
يعني كتاب الله بهديه لكل شخص بحياتي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هل يود اي احد طرح اسئلة اخرى قبل انهاء الحلقة

----------


## محمد العزام

نعود لنتعرف اكثر على شخصيه الوردة الاردنية 

ونتكلم بصوت واحد وهذا لايخفيه احد بانك حققتي مالم يحققه احد في هذا المنتدى 

الوردة 
هل رسمتي مستقبلا لشخصك ام انك تركتي الزمن يرسمه وتمشي كما يسيرك القدر ؟؟

هل تفاصيل القصة التي ذكرتيها حل حاولتي نسيانها ....وان لم تحاولي او تجتهدي في ذلك فهل قررتي ان تخوضي تجربة النسيان ؟؟؟

هل ستعود يوما الوردة باسم جديد ولكن اسم يوحي بالامل ويكون من ذاتك وليس من طلب غيرك ؟؟؟

سؤال يمكن سالته كثير للاعضاء ولكن باسلوب مختلف 
املاي الفراغ بما يلي ....لاتحسي حالك بامتحان ....


انا الموقع ادناه .........

سانسى الماضي بكل ...........
ساعيش لحاضر رسمت له مايلي ...............
لن ابكي ولن اخضع لكل من ...............
ساكون اقوى من ............
عشقت من الحياة ..........
كرهت من الحياة ..........

واخيرا نسبة الامل عندي ..............



وعليه اوقع ........

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

نعود لنتعرف اكثر على شخصيه الوردة الاردنية 

ونتكلم بصوت واحد وهذا لايخفيه احد بانك حققتي مالم يحققه احد في هذا المنتدى

اكيد رح نتكلم بصوت واحد والحمدلله على كل شيء 


الوردة 

هل رسمتي مستقبلا لشخصك ام انك تركتي الزمن يرسمه وتمشي كما يسيرك القدر ؟؟
لا اكيد رسمت لحالي مستقبل ومستقبل كثير حلو اني اكمل دراسات عليا واتوظف بالمجال الي بحبه وهو مجال تخصصي 


هل تفاصيل القصة التي ذكرتيها حل حاولتي نسيانها ....وان لم تحاولي او تجتهدي في ذلك فهل قررتي ان تخوضي تجربة النسيان ؟؟؟
انالا اخفيك اخي محمد انني حاولت نسيانها لمني لم استطع ذلك يمكن لاني حاسة ببعض الذنب تجاه الطرف الاخر لانه قبل ان يتوفى طلب مني اسامحه وانا رفضت 
لكنني قررت منذ ايام ان انظر الى الامام وليس الى الوراء والتفت الى مستقبلي 

هل ستعود يوما الوردة باسم جديد ولكن اسم يوحي بالامل ويكون من ذاتك وليس من طلب غيرك ؟؟؟
اكيد رح يصير هالشيء لاني قررت المضي قدما 

سؤال يمكن سالته كثير للاعضاء ولكن باسلوب مختلف 
املاي الفراغ بما يلي ....لاتحسي حالك بامتحان ....


انا الموقع ادناه ..الوردة الاردنية.......

سانسى الماضي بكل ...تفاصيله الحلوة والمؤلمة........
ساعيش لحاضر رسمت له مايلي ......كل الامال والاحلام الحلوة التي ساسعى من خلالها تحقيق نجاح يخص الوردة الاردنية .........

لن ابكي ولن اخضع لكل من .....يحاول جرحي ومضايقتي  ولن اخضع لاي شخص يحاول  استغلالي واذلالي.........
ساكون اقوى من .....من كل شيء من الالامي وجراحي  بعون الله .......
عشقت من الحياة ....كل لحظات الفرح التي كانت قصيرة بالنسبة لي وطبعا اهلي واصدقائي والمنتدى وكل من فيه.....
كرهت من الحياة ....كل لحظات الغدر والخيانة التي تعرضت لها بكافة طرقها ووسائلها .....

واخيرا نسبة الامل عندي .......حاليا الحمدلله 89%......



وعليه اوقع ..انا الوردة الاردنية.

----------


## دموع الغصون

ما أكبر درس تعلمتيه من الحياة
درس تعلمتيه من ..
صديقة الطفولة
معلمه
جامعتك
كبير في السن
طفل صغير
زميله تكن لكِ الغيرة والحسد
الكتب
الحيوانات
النباتات
الطيور

*****

اطلعي على الشاشة انتِ والمشاهدين ..
رح نشوف صور من الذاكرة ..
شو بتحكي لكل صورة من هالصور
.
.
.

- صورة والدك الله يطول بعمره
- صورة والداتك الله يطول بعمرها
- صورة جماعية لكل العيله


- صورة لـ طفولة الوردة الاردنيه
- صورة لحقيبة المدرسة الخاصة بكِ
- صورة خاصه بـِ الوردة الاردنيه الآن
- صورة لجامعتك
- صورة لبيتك
- صورة لرهف
- صورة لـ صديقه عزيزه على قلبك
- صورة تعبيرية لأطفالك
- صورة تعبيرية لـ أسرتك المستقبلية
- صورة جماعية لأعضاء منتديات الحصن

*****

وصلتك باقة ورد ..!!  بتتوقعي مين يلي بعتلك ياها ..!!
رسالة في ظرف ذو لون أحمر تتوقعي من المرسل .. !! وما هو محتواها ..!!
بطاقة مكتوب عليها كلمات عتاب بتتوقعي من المرسل ... !!
غمضي عيونك ..تمني أمنية هلأ – بصوت عالي - .. ما هي الأمنية ..!

*****

تخيلي انه نحنا بالمنتدى ساكنين ببيت واحد شو متخيله الوضع
مين العضو يلي بتتخيله دائماً بالمطبخ
العضو يلي دائماً بقرأ
عضو منعزل ويفضل الوحده
عضو مشاغب
عضو مزعج ومشاكس
عضو عصبي
عضو مشكلجي
عضو دائماً نايم
عضو مبسوط دائما ً
عضو متسلط
عضو فوضوي بده عشره يرتبو وراه
عضو مرتب و منظم
عضو بهتم بالحديقة
عضو ما بيدخل البيت الا وقت النوم
عضو طول وقته على التلفزيون
عضو دائماً على المراية
عضو طول وقته بحكي ع الموبايل
عضو غيور


بهيك بكون كملت الاسئلة 
بشكرك كتير والله يعطيكِ ألف عافية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ما أكبر درس تعلمتيه من الحياة
اني اكون اقوى من كل المصاعب والمشاكل الي بتواجهني 

درس تعلمتيه من ..
صديقة الطفولة
انه الصداقة شو ما صار وشو ما بعدتنا الحياة انه احافظ عليها 

معلمه
المثابرة والجد والاجتهاد للحصول على ما اصبو اليه من نجاح ومعدل 

جامعتك
انه لازم الواحد يكون واعي وقد حاله حتى يقدر بهيك عالم مفتوح 

كبير في السن
الحكمة والصبر واحترام الاخرين 

طفل صغير
انه اعيد شريط طفولتي مع رهف اكيد 

زميله تكن لكِ الغيرة والحسد
الانسان الناجح في دراسته يكون حساده كثار وانا واجهت هالشيء بالمدرسة وبالجامعة واني شو ما كانت مشاعر الغيرة والحسد عندي غيري تجاهي انه اظل مثابرة على تحيق هدفي

الكتب
كثير تعلمت منها ولساتني بتعلم 

الحيوانات
كان عندي حصان هدية من عمي كان صديقي ورفيقي وتعلمت منه الالفة والمحبة لانه اجاني وانا لساتني صغيرة 

النباتات
الاهتمام بالطبيعة الخلابة والاستمتاع بها 

الطيور
هي اجمل الحيوانات بصوتها العذب والرنان 


***

اطلعي على الشاشة انتِ والمشاهدين ..
رح نشوف صور من الذاكرة ..
شو بتحكي لكل صورة من هالصور
.
.
.

- صورة والدك الله يطول بعمره
الله يخليك الي ويطول بعمرك 
أبي ...

يا صاحب القلب الكبير ...
يا صاحب الوجه النضير ...
يا تاج الزمان ...
يا صدر الحنان ...
أنت الحبيب الغالي ..
وأنت الأب المثالي ...
وأنت الأمير ...
لو كان للحب وساماً ..
فأنت بالوسام جدير ...
يا صاحب القلب الكبير ...

- صورة والداتك الله يطول بعمرها
الله لا يحرمني منها 

أمي يا أول حب عشته في دنياي
أنتي هوى روحي وبعروقي الماي
يامالقيتك في شتا وقتي دفاي
ويامامسكتي في عنا الوقت يمناي
أنتي نطر عيني وبسمة شفاياي
وأنتي الجميل اللي تعدى عطاياي
تدعين ربك يسدد لي خطاياي
يااارب تمنحني رضاها بدنياي


- صورة جماعية لكل العيله
يجمعنا حب وسعادة..............تجمعنا روحالصداقة
نحن عائلة تجمعنا...............روح عائلة معطاءة
انا واخوتي....................امي وابــــــــــي
نحن معا دوما..................في عائلة حبابة
نقيم الصلاة....................ونوتي الزكاة
ونحب الجميع.................حتى من تركته الحياة
نسلم على طاه الجنان..........ونطيع امر الرحمان

- صورة لـ طفولة الوردة الاردنيه
كثير اشتقت لطفولتي واتمنى ان ارجع طفلة لانها كانت اجمل ايام حياتي 

- صورة لحقيبة المدرسة الخاصة بكِ
كانت تكسرلي ظهري من ثقل الكتب الي فيها 

- صورة خاصه بـِ الوردة الاردنيه الآن
قلبي مثقل بالاحزان والجراح ولكني رغم كل ذلك اشعر بان هناك فسحة من الامل لمستقبل مشرق 
- صورة لجامعتك
الله على ايام الجامعة لمة البنات والدراسة معهن والاضطراب اوقات الامتحانات بجد كانت ايام حلوة 
احبك يا جامعتي البلقاء 
- صورة لبيتك
بيتي الدافئ الحنون الذي يلم كل افراد عائلتي تحت سقفه بحب وسعادة تغمرنا واتمنى ان تدوم سعادتنا للابد 
- صورة لرهف
الله يعطيها ايام احسن من ايامنا هاي وتعيش بظل ابوها وامها وجدودها انا كثير بحب رهف بحس انها بنتي الي ما انجبتها 
- صورة لـ صديقه عزيزه على قلبك
اشتقت للحديث والثرثرة معكي يا صديقتي العزيزة ( رزان )
- صورة تعبيرية لأطفالك
كثير بتمنى يكون عندي اطفال ارعاهم واحبهم واداريهم برموش عيوني لاني بعشق الاطفال كثيرا وبتمنى اكون ام مثالية الهم 
- صورة تعبيرية لـ أسرتك المستقبلية
اتمنى ان اكون في بيتي الذي هو مملكتي الخاصة ربة منزل مثالية لزوجي واطفالي 
- صورة جماعية لأعضاء منتديات الحصن
انا كثير بحبك يا منتدى الحصن وبحبكم كتير يا اعضاء لا بل اخوتي الاعزاء الذي اشعر بينهم بالحب والود والالفة والاحترام 
والذي يجمعنا هو العمل على رقي المنتدى ونهوضه وانشالله نظل هيك على طول ايد وحدة

***

وصلتك باقة ورد ..!! بتتوقعي مين يلي بعتلك ياها ..!!
شخص غالي جدا على قلبي 

رسالة في ظرف ذو لون أحمر تتوقعي من المرسل .. !! وما هو محتواها ..!!
الشخص الوحيد في حياتي 
محتواها احبك واعشقك ........... انتظريني 

بطاقة مكتوب عليها كلمات عتاب بتتوقعي من المرسل ... !!
اخوي لاني متزاعلة معه شوي 
غمضي عيونك ..تمني أمنية هلأ – بصوت عالي - .. ما هي الأمنية ..!
ان كمل دراستي وان اصادف حب جديد يغير حياتي 

***

تخيلي انه نحنا بالمنتدى ساكنين ببيت واحد شو متخيله الوضع
كثير رح يكون حلو 

مين العضو يلي بتتخيله دائماً بالمطبخ
الوردة الاردنية 

العضو يلي دائماً بقرأ
محمد العزام 

عضو منعزل ويفضل الوحده
شمس

عضو مشاغب
تحية عسكرية

عضو مزعج ومشاكس
عاشق الحصن  

عضو عصبي
حسان 

عضو مشكلجي
ماي لايف 

عضو دائماً نايم
معاذ 

عضو مبسوط دائما ً
دموع الغصون 

عضو متسلط
حسان 

عضو فوضوي بده عشره يرتبو وراه
جنتل مان 

عضو مرتب و منظم
دموع الورد 

عضو بهتم بالحديقة
هدوء عاصف 

عضو ما بيدخل البيت الا وقت النوم
غسان 

عضو طول وقته على التلفزيون
الوسادة 

عضو دائماً على المراية
روان 
عضو طول وقته بحكي ع الموبايل
دودو
عضو غيور
لا احد 


بهيك بكون كملت الاسئلة 
بشكرك كتير والله يعطيكِ ألف عافية
الله يعافيك واسئلتك كتير رائعة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضــيفنا للحلقة الرابعة ..

شخص رقيق الحس.. متميز الظهور..


شخص.. بقلــم فــذّ .. فكـر نيــرّ


يتميــز برجاحة العقل ومنطق القول


آرائــه مثيرة للجدل في حد المعقول ..


أنــه
محمد العزام 



من ملــفه الشخصي اخذت لكم نبذه ..

الجنس

ذكر

مكان الاقامة

الاردن

السيرة 

خريج اليرموك ( علوم سياسية )

الوظيفة
 
شركة امنية ابحث عن بديل 

تاريخ التسجيل

Sep 2008

تاريخ الميلاد
November 18, 1984 

العمر 
27

إجمالي المشاركات

12,625

الاصدقــاء

20


من مواضيــعه 
سواليف ..... باسلوب ساخر
الشعب يريد الاصلاح 
برنامج افتح قلبك (خاص للحصن )
مواضيع قابلة للنقاش 
وغيرها الكثيررر


فــأهلا بــكم ..

وتفضلوا باسئلتكم

وتقبلوا الـ‘ـود والـ‘ـورد ..

الوردة الاردنية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

محمد العزام ..

متى يهطل قلمك .. ؟..

من اين تستمد القوة في حياتك بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى ..؟؟

محمد العزام ..

قسمك المفضل في الحصن .. ولماذا ..؟

شــئ انتقدته في الحصن وتتمنى ان يتغير ...؟؟



لي عودة ...

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا فيكي الوردة 

وبشكرك كثير على نعومة قلمك وفكرك الراقي في التقديم 
 وعلى استضافتك لشخصي في برنامجك الرائع والمميز 



وبتمنى اكون خفيف ظل معكم

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد العزام ..

متى يهطل قلمك .. ؟..

لكل انسان مايفرحه ومايبكيه في حياته ....ولكل منا تقاليده الخاصة في التعبير عن حالاته ...ولكل منا اسلوبه في الاقناع ومنهج خاص به 
يهطل القلم عندما اتعايش لحظة بلحظة مع هذا الماضي وعندما ابحث عن مستقبل ليس بمعلوم ....
يهطل القلم عندما ارى غيري يخطئون ولكن لايعلمون ...اخطائهم قد اكون مررت بها في حياتي واحاول ابعادهم عنها ...
يهطل القلم عندما ارى نفسي لم تعد مسيطرة على دمعتي .....
يهطل القلم عندما استبشر بامل داخلي احاول ان اترجمه لواقع رسمته في مخيلتي ....

عندما يهطل يبدا بتفكيري وفي خاطري لااحاول التفنن بكلماته ...لا احاول التلاعب بمفرداته ...لا احاول ان اجمله بارقى اسلوب لكي الفت نظر غيري بقدرتي الرقيقة ...
اترجمه في تفكير واخرج به على ورقي واحاول الاستشعار به عند كتابته ....


من اين تستمد القوة في حياتك بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى ..؟؟

دائما وكما ذكرتي الامل بالله هو المرجع الاول لاي شخص ...
استمد قوتي من ذاتي وعفويتي بالحياة ...ومن طيبة قلبي 

محمد العزام ..

قسمك المفضل في الحصن .. ولماذا ..؟
افضل قسم السياسة لتعلقي بها ....
وقسم المناقشة ....
لانني اريد الوصول الى حل مقنع لما يحصل في ايامنا ونحن نجهل به 


شــئ انتقدته في الحصن وتتمنى ان يتغير ...؟؟
لم اكن بذاك المنتقد الكبير والديكتاتوري بالمنتدى احوال ان اتكلم بجميع لغات العالم لكي احقق شخصيتي ولكن انتقادي كان بسيطا بغياب ممن اسميتهم عمالقة المنتدى بدون مبرر لانهم خذلوا المنتدى ولكن لم يبرروا غيابهم بل كانت لاسباب شخصية 
انتقادي كان لسوء فهمنا لقيم المنتدى واسلوب حوارنا فيه ....لم نكن نبني اجوبتنا على مبدا الشفافية والصراحة ...كانت بالمجاملات فقط ...وامة بمجاملات لم تكن يوما امه ....سوء الاستخدام والفهم لقيم الاخلاق ...الاخلاق التي طالما بنيت عليها امم وهزمت على اثرها امم ....سوء التعامل بالعقلانية بل كانت بالعاطفة 





لي عودة ...


اهلا وسهلا فيكي باي وقت وبتنوري باسئلتك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ها قد عدت من جديد الى ضيفنا محمد العزام 
اقدم لك فنجان قهوة وبعدها نستكمل اللقاء والاسئلة 



هذه بعض الأسئلة وأتمنى أن تكون خفيفه


1 - الفـرح - الحـزن أيهـم لـه مســاحــة أكبــر فـي نفـس محمد العزام ؟
2 - لكـل إنســـان لحظـــة سكـون مـع النفـس متـى يعيشها محمد العزام ؟
3 - محمد العزام  في سطور لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اسطر ؟؟


4- لمن تضحك وانت تبكي؟؟

5- هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك .. ؟؟ شروق الشمس ماذا يوقظ فيك .. ؟؟

6- ما هي المعايير التي تبني عليها علاقاتك بالآخرين ؟؟

7 - ما هي الفوائد التي خرجت بها من دخولك لعالم المنتديات وخصوصا الحصن  وماذا أخذت منك ؟؟

8- تخيل العالم يصغي إليك بهذة اللحظة , ماذا ستقول؟؟


احترامي لك
لي عودة اخرى

----------


## محمد العزام

ها قد عدت من جديد الى ضيفنا محمد العزام 
اقدم لك فنجان قهوة وبعدها نستكمل اللقاء والاسئلة 



يسلموا كثير على القهوة اجت بوقتها والله 



هذه بعض الأسئلة وأتمنى أن تكون خفيفه


1 - الفـرح - الحـزن أيهـم لـه مســاحــة أكبــر فـي نفـس محمد العزام ؟
لحد الان كان للحزن اكبر مساحة واتمنى تعويض المساحة بمساحة اكبر من الفرح 


 2 - لكـل إنســـان لحظـــة سكـون مـع النفـس متـى يعيشها محمد العزام ؟
تقريبا اعيشها كل يوم ....اتمعن بنفسي وبذاتي لماذا خلقت والا ماذا ساكون ...احاول ان ارسم خطتي لكي ابني عليها ...احاول ان اخربش في ذاكرتي امالي ....


 3 - محمد العزام في سطور لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اسطر ؟؟
محمد العزام ...كغير السطور التي ذكرتيها عن عمره ووظيفته ...انسان احب الكثير في حياته .انسان قاوم الكثير في حياته ..يجاهد من اجل قضايا يعتبرها الكثيرون بانها بالية ولكن بنظري اعتبرها رئيسية ...
محمد العزام تذوق الكثير في حياته من الاحزان لكن لم يجعل لها مكان يذكر ...صاحب حظ ولكن الغريبا ان الحظ عندما كان ياتيني كان يحمل معه الكثير من الاحزان ..لم يستفد بما قيل عنه بانه انسان محظوظ وكم مرة تمنيت ان لا اكون صاحب حظ خوفا مما سياتيني بعدها ...محمد العزام جال وتجول في ارجاء الدنيا عاش 27 سنة ومازال يتعلم ...في قلبه الكثير ليعطيه لمن يخلص له وفي عقله الكثير لمن اراد ان يستمع اليه ...طيب القلب لابعد الحدود لايعرف الحقد او الكره ... يعامل الكل بحسب تفكيرهم ولايناضل من اجل قضية سوف تكون نهايتها الخسارة ولكن ستكون بالتاكيد ستكون ناجحة ......


4- لمن تضحك وانت تبكي؟؟
ابتسم عند بكائي عندما ارى دمعتي تسقط وعندما تسقط تسقط معها الف حزن لهذا اضحك لدمعتي بانها تساعدني كثيرا 


5- هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك .. ؟؟ شروق الشمس ماذا يوقظ فيك .. ؟؟
هطول المطر بقدرة الله تعالى ...وقنوط البشر 
شروق الشمس ...بامل بانه لحتى لليوم شروق وغروب فانه يوقظ حس الامل بالنفس بان لها شروق وغروب 



6- ما هي المعايير التي تبني عليها علاقاتك بالآخرين ؟؟
صاحب تفكير يشابه تفكيري ... لا اكترث كثيرا للمظهر الخارجي بقدر مايوجد بذاته من روح يحملها في ذاته وتحمل معها الكثير من منطلقات الحياة ...يحب النقاش ويتقن لغة الاستماع ...متفهم لابعد الحدود بكل مايحدث حوله 


7 - ما هي الفوائد التي خرجت بها من دخولك لعالم المنتديات وخصوصا الحصن وماذا أخذت منك ؟؟
لم ادخل يوما منتدى او عالم المنتديات كما ذكرتي الا منتدى الحصن ...تعلمت ان رب اخ لك لم تلده امك ....تعلمت الاسلوب الحضاري في التعامل ...تعلمت ان هناك من يسمعك وقت حاجتك لاحد ....والكثير الكثير 



8- تخيل العالم يصغي إليك بهذة اللحظة , ماذا ستقول؟؟
اريد فقط عندما اقرا جريدتي او استمع لتلفازي ان اشاهد شيء يختلف كليا عما اسمعه او اشاهده حاليا من ماسي واحزان 




احترامي لك
 لي عودة اخرى 

شكرا على الاسئلة بالفعل كانت شيقة وممتعة 
استمتعت بالاجابة عليه 

اهلا وسهلا وبتنوري باي وقت

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مساء معطر برائحة الزيزفون


اسعد الله مساؤك اخي الفاضل ..

اسمحلي ان اعزمك ضيفنا واخونا الرائع محمد العزام واعطيك بريك لحتى  ترتاح من الاجابه على الأسئله  .. فتفضل عصير الليمون


واكيد طبعا انا مابطلع من هالعزيمه الا بفوائد وهي معرفة المزيد عن نجمنا الرائع

وأسئلتي هي كالتالي :



- هناك بالضفه الاخرى شخص تريد الوصول له 
عند شعورك بالالم والوحده فمن يكون ياترى !؟..



- العادات والتقاليد ، موسوعه لا تنتهي بين مُعارض ومُتشدد .. 
(( إحدى هذه العادات تتمنى ان تزول )) .. !!


- للحب في أعماقنا ألم .. وللشوق في دواخلنا سقم .. وللغرام هيامآ يجيش في خواطرنا همم .. 
فأين أنت من هذا ؟


- عند حلول الظلام وغياب البشر من حولك في سبات عميق من تتذكر؟



- هل تشعر بوجود ذكرى في حياتك تستحق الإعدام ؟؟


- اذا كانت الحياة تقاس بالسعادة ،، فكم عمرك ..؟؟


- المجاملة اسلوب لآحساس مزيف ..فهل المجامله من اولويات علاقاتك ام ملغيه من مجمل علاقاتك..؟؟

- [ ربّ صدفة خيرٌ من ألفِ ميعاد ] ..
- أجمل صدفة صادفتها ؟! ولمَ كانت الأجمل ؟!



احترامي الشديد لك اخي محمد
لي عودة 
بدي اهلكك بالاسئلة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اخوتي الاعضاء انا زعلانة منكم كثير 
معقول ما في حد يسال محمد غيري انا 
وين نشاطكم راح 
انا ماخذة على خاطري منكم 
يلا

----------


## دموع الغصون

بسم الله انا لسا ما بلشت واكيد مارح مرق هاد الموضوع على خير بس استنو لاصحصح شوي مفلوزه 
ومن بعد ازنك الوردة عصير الليمون لالي محمد مابده بس خليه لبعد المغرب 

اكيد استضافه رائعة لعضو مميز 
برحب فيك محمد و أكيد رح ارجع للموضوع كتير

----------


## shams spring

*يا سلام على هالاستضافة المميزة .... 

~.~محمد العزام ~.~ 

-لا سمح الله-  واعذرني على هالفرض ....لو فقدت الذاكرة في يوم من الايام ... مين من الاشخاص يلي مرور بحياتك باعتقادك رح يكون الهم الدور الاكبر باستعادتها ؟؟

من يمتلك الجزء الاكبر من ذاكرة محمد العزام؟؟

لمن تهدي كل من :
-الذاكرة المؤلمة ......
-الذاكرة الحزينة .....
-الذاكرة المفرحة .....
-الذاكرة القوية ......
-الذاكرة الغائبة .....
-الذاكرة العابرة .....
-الذاكرة المهمشة ..... 


هدول كم سؤوال عالخفيف اتسلى فيهم لحتى اتفضالك عالمزبووط ^_*


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساء الخير جميعآآ ،،

اهلآآ فيكـ محمد 

ان قررت في يوم ان تكتب لأحدهم ،، لمن تكتب .؟؟

في حياتنآآ من يسلب القلوب ليجعل قلبك فرحآآ بالحاضر والآآتي ,, هل هناك احد سرق قلبكـ .؟؟

اين انت من الحنين .؟؟

سياساتكـ الداخليه على من تفرضها .؟؟

ان قررت صعود جبل مليء بالمتاعب من تأخذ بمرافقتكـ .؟؟


,,,

----------


## دموع الغصون

باك بالأسئلة 
1- اوصفلنا سنوات عمرك بالحصن 
2008 : 
2009 : 
2010 : 
2011 :
2012 :

2- اختار 5 أعضاء واحكيلهم كلمة 

3- اختار 5 اعضاء بس ما تحكيلنا مين همه وانصح كل عضو نصيحه 

4- شو أحلى حلم بتكرر كتير عندك و شو أبشع حلم بتكرر ؟؟

5- كم كاسة مي بتشرب قبل آذان الفجر و بتتسحر أو لا ؟؟

6- حكولك يا ابو العزام اعز أعضاء الحصن بس مارح تعزمهم بنفس الوقت رح تعزم مجموعة الفطور ومجموعة على السحور 
مين رح تعزم على الفطور ومين على السحور ؟؟ 

7- درس تعلمته من الحصن

----------


## محمد العزام

مساء معطر برائحة الزيزفون


اسعد الله مساؤك اخي الفاضل ..

اسمحلي ان اعزمك ضيفنا واخونا الرائع محمد العزام واعطيك بريك لحتى ترتاح من الاجابه على الأسئله .. فتفضل عصير الليمون


واكيد طبعا انا مابطلع من هالعزيمه الا بفوائد وهي معرفة المزيد عن نجمنا الرائع

يسلموا يسلموا ايديكي ماقصرتي والله .....

وأسئلتي هي كالتالي :



- هناك بالضفه الاخرى شخص تريد الوصول له 
عند شعورك بالالم والوحده فمن يكون ياترى !؟..

حاليا لا احد 



- العادات والتقاليد ، موسوعه لا تنتهي بين مُعارض ومُتشدد .. 
(( إحدى هذه العادات تتمنى ان تزول )) .. !!

اكيد كل شخص معارض للعادات والتقاليد بكون شخص بيتماشى مع هالتطور والانفتاح اللي بنعيشه بهالزمان ولطالما هالانفتاح والتطور صار بشكل واضح ضد تعاليمنا الدينية بشكل كبير فا انا بتمنى مايزول اي شي من العادات والتقاليد بتضل نوعا ما ضابط للامور والاحداث 


- للحب في أعماقنا ألم .. وللشوق في دواخلنا سقم .. وللغرام هيامآ يجيش في خواطرنا همم .. 
فأين أنت من هذا ؟

للحب في اعماقنا الم .....لانه لم اجد احد يقدر معنى الحب الذي قدمته فالمني هذا الشيء 


- عند حلول الظلام وغياب البشر من حولك في سبات عميق من تتذكر؟

فقط تلوح بطيف الذاكرة امور كثيرة كنوع من الحنين فقط لاغير والحنين لايام كانت ولن تعود 




- هل تشعر بوجود ذكرى في حياتك تستحق الإعدام ؟؟

نعم 



- اذا كانت الحياة تقاس بالسعادة ،، فكم عمرك ..؟؟

سؤال حلو وصعب بنفس الوقت ومحير وربما محزن لبعض الشيء ولكن السعادة لا تقاس لانها لحظات وتمضي ولو قسناها لكانت لذتها قد اختفت ....ولكن كفرض القياس في سؤالك اعتقد انني لم لا اتجاوز ربع عمري 


- المجاملة اسلوب لآحساس مزيف ..فهل المجامله من اولويات علاقاتك ام ملغيه من مجمل علاقاتك..؟؟


لا موجودة وكل شخص بيحمل هالصفة الا اشخاص معينيين ولا اعتبرها مزيفة ربما تكون نابعة من اسلوب محمل بكل معاني الطيبة بالتعامل وعدم الكراهية ....موجودة في عملي استخدمها كثيرا ولطالما افادتني كثير بمعرفة الاخرين والتواصل معهم 


- [ ربّ صدفة خيرٌ من ألفِ ميعاد ] ..
- أجمل صدفة صادفتها ؟! ولمَ كانت الأجمل ؟!

صدفة التعرف على صديقة كانت من اجمل ماقابلت وعرفت كانت افضل من الف صديق تقدم الي النصح في كل الاوقات وكنت استمع اليها ......ربما الان اصبحت ذكرى ولكن كاجمل ذكرى 



احترامي الشديد لك اخي محمد
لي عودة 
بدي اهلكك بالاسئلة


واحترامي لالك 
بالعكس اسئلة حلوة وخفيفة 
بانتظار عودتك واسف على التاخر بالرد

----------


## محمد العزام

مساء معطر برائحة الزيزفون


اسعد الله مساؤك اخي الفاضل ..

اسمحلي ان اعزمك ضيفنا واخونا الرائع محمد العزام واعطيك بريك لحتى ترتاح من الاجابه على الأسئله .. فتفضل عصير الليمون


واكيد طبعا انا مابطلع من هالعزيمه الا بفوائد وهي معرفة المزيد عن نجمنا الرائع

يسلموا يسلموا ايديكي ماقصرتي والله .....

وأسئلتي هي كالتالي :



- هناك بالضفه الاخرى شخص تريد الوصول له 
عند شعورك بالالم والوحده فمن يكون ياترى !؟..

حاليا لا احد 



- العادات والتقاليد ، موسوعه لا تنتهي بين مُعارض ومُتشدد .. 
(( إحدى هذه العادات تتمنى ان تزول )) .. !!

اكيد كل شخص معارض للعادات والتقاليد بكون شخص بيتماشى مع هالتطور والانفتاح اللي بنعيشه بهالزمان ولطالما هالانفتاح والتطور صار بشكل واضح ضد تعاليمنا الدينية بشكل كبير فا انا بتمنى مايزول اي شي من العادات والتقاليد بتضل نوعا ما ضابط للامور والاحداث 


- للحب في أعماقنا ألم .. وللشوق في دواخلنا سقم .. وللغرام هيامآ يجيش في خواطرنا همم .. 
فأين أنت من هذا ؟

للحب في اعماقنا الم .....لانه لم اجد احد يقدر معنى الحب الذي قدمته فالمني هذا الشيء 


- عند حلول الظلام وغياب البشر من حولك في سبات عميق من تتذكر؟

فقط تلوح بطيف الذاكرة امور كثيرة كنوع من الحنين فقط لاغير والحنين لايام كانت ولن تعود 




- هل تشعر بوجود ذكرى في حياتك تستحق الإعدام ؟؟

نعم 



- اذا كانت الحياة تقاس بالسعادة ،، فكم عمرك ..؟؟

سؤال حلو وصعب بنفس الوقت ومحير وربما محزن لبعض الشيء ولكن السعادة لا تقاس لانها لحظات وتمضي ولو قسناها لكانت لذتها قد اختفت ....ولكن كفرض القياس في سؤالك اعتقد انني لم لا اتجاوز ربع عمري 


- المجاملة اسلوب لآحساس مزيف ..فهل المجامله من اولويات علاقاتك ام ملغيه من مجمل علاقاتك..؟؟


لا موجودة وكل شخص بيحمل هالصفة الا اشخاص معينيين ولا اعتبرها مزيفة ربما تكون نابعة من اسلوب محمل بكل معاني الطيبة بالتعامل وعدم الكراهية ....موجودة في عملي استخدمها كثيرا ولطالما افادتني كثير بمعرفة الاخرين والتواصل معهم 


- [ ربّ صدفة خيرٌ من ألفِ ميعاد ] ..
- أجمل صدفة صادفتها ؟! ولمَ كانت الأجمل ؟!

صدفة التعرف على صديقة كانت من اجمل ماقابلت وعرفت كانت افضل من الف صديق تقدم الي النصح في كل الاوقات وكنت استمع اليها ......ربما الان اصبحت ذكرى ولكن كاجمل ذكرى 



احترامي الشديد لك اخي محمد
لي عودة 
بدي اهلكك بالاسئلة


واحترامي لالك 
بالعكس اسئلة حلوة وخفيفة 
بانتظار عودتك واسف على التاخر بالرد

----------


## محمد العزام

يا سلام على هالاستضافة المميزة .... 

الله يخليكي شمس 


~.~محمد العزام ~.~ 

-لا سمح الله- واعذرني على هالفرض ....لو فقدت الذاكرة في يوم من الايام ... مين من الاشخاص يلي مرور بحياتك باعتقادك رح يكون الهم الدور الاكبر باستعادتها ؟؟

اقرب الناس كالاهل ....بعض الاصدقاء ربما يكونوا شخص او شخصين فقط .... 



من يمتلك الجزء الاكبر من ذاكرة محمد العزام؟؟

في جزء كبير بالبيئة الي بعيش فيها وما اعتقد انو هاد السؤال الموجه لالي ....غير هالبيئة ...مافي حد معين بعتبر الناس سواسية بتفكير وذاكرتي 

لمن تهدي كل من :
-الذاكرة المؤلمة ......لقلبي

-الذاكرة الحزينة .....لكتاباتي 

-الذاكرة المفرحة .....للامل 

-الذاكرة القوية ......لذاتي 

-الذاكرة الغائبة .....للياس

-الذاكرة العابرة .....لكل من مرو على طيفي مرور الكرام 

-الذاكرة المهمشة ..... لكل من مرو على طيفي ولم يستمعوا الى نصحي 


هدول كم سؤوال عالخفيف اتسلى فيهم لحتى اتفضالك عالمزبووط ^_*

اهلا وسهلا فيكي شمس بتنوري باي وقت والله

----------


## محمد العزام

مساء الخير جميعآآ ،،

مسا الورد صديقة 


اهلآآ فيكـ محمد 

يا اهلا فيكي زميلتي 

ان قررت في يوم ان تكتب لأحدهم ،، لمن تكتب .؟؟

ساكتب لمن جرح وخان ....ساكتب لمن افرح وابكى ....ساكتب لان الكتابة منبع الراحة وسطوة القلم على الورقة دليل على القوة والنسيان ....ساكتب لان عالمنا اصبح مجنون ....ساكتب لاننا نفس كل شيء حسب معتقداتنا وربما تكون صحيحة او لا ...فقط نريد ان نطبقها بغض النظر عن اثارها ....عندما اكتب كل هذا ليس بالضرورة ذكر اسماء لانني لا اصلح النفوس بكتاباتي فكل شخص يعرف ذاته اكثر مني فيكفيني بمجرد قراته كلامي يكشف نفسه بنفسه 


في حياتنآآ من يسلب القلوب ليجعل قلبك فرحآآ بالحاضر والآآتي ,, هل هناك احد سرق قلبكـ .؟؟

حاليا لايوجد احد سرق قلبي بهذا الاسلوب ليجعله فرحا بكل شيء 


اين انت من الحنين .؟؟

ليس بالكثير ولكن باوقات اعود لحنين الذكريات لانني ابقى بشرا ..... 


سياساتكـ الداخليه على من تفرضها .؟؟

اول ما افرضها على نفسي بسياستي الخارجية فان وجدت نجاحا بها احاول ان اقدم تجربتي تلك على من يهمني امرهم 

ان قررت صعود جبل مليء بالمتاعب من تأخذ بمرافقتكـ .؟؟

مابحب اتعب حد ....ان قررت الصعود انتظر الشخص المقابل ان يتكلم بانه يريد ان يصعد الجبل برفقتي ولكن كطلب صعب وبل مستحيل اطلب من حد

----------


## محمد العزام

باك بالأسئلة 

اهلا وسهلا فيكي دموع 


1- اوصفلنا سنوات عمرك بالحصن 

2008 : بداية اللقاء 

2009 : بداية التفاعل والاندماج والعطاء 

2010 : الاستمرار بما كنت عليه قبل ذلك ولكن بشكل اخف 

2011 :بداية الغياب والابتعاد عن حصن المنتدى 

2012: بداية العودة من جديد للحصن ولكن باسلوب اخر ....


2- اختار 5 أعضاء واحكيلهم كلمة 

الوردة ....صاحبة  الموضوع تستحقي اكثر من كبار الشخصيات

دموع .....تستحقي الادارة بكل جدارة ....تابعي مابداتي عليه وسنكون معك باذن الله 

شمس .... عودتك للمنتدى سيكون لها طابع مميز في ذات الاعضاء ...فلكماتك وقع في نفس الشخص 

روان  ودودو  ......اشملكم بعضو واحد لانكم خوات ....وجودكم مهم بالمنتدى لاتتخلوا عنه وضلكم على ما انتم عليه ....بحسكم نكهة للمنتدى 

صديقة بكفي نكد ....شيلي هالحاجز اللي قدام عينك ورح تحسي بالفرق ....هالشي الو تاثير على حضورك بالمنتدى وهالشي بزعلنا كثير منك 



3- اختار 5 اعضاء بس ما تحكيلنا مين همه وانصح كل عضو نصيحه 

الاول ..... لاتضل عايش بالحلم 

الثاني ....قرر وامشي ولاتتلفت خلفك 

الثالث .... بتنحسد على ارادتك القوية وعلى جمالية تفكيرك ....ضل على ما انتي عليه 

الرابع .....مابتنفع الطيبة بكل الاوقات 

الخامس ....لا تقل ما لا تفعل ...ولاتقنع الناس بنفسك وانت غير قادر على ادارة نفسك 


4- شو أحلى حلم بتكرر كتير عندك و شو أبشع حلم بتكرر ؟؟

احلى حلم ....مسكت ايد شخص 

ابشع حلم ...انو بوقع عن الجبل كثير بتكرر هالحلم ....او حلم ثاني صار يطلعلي من جديد انو متاخر عن دوام الجامعة مع انه صارلي 5 سنين متخرج يمكن حبي الكبير للجامعة هيك بخليني احلم ....لاتصدقوا ماكنت احبها بالمرة 

5- كم كاسة مي بتشرب قبل آذان الفجر و بتتسحر أو لا ؟؟

يييييييييييييي كثير بشرب حتى بخزن مي بشرب تقريبا 3 كاسات 

بالنسبة للسحور ....ايام بتسحر وايام لا بس باخر 5 ايام تقريبا كل يوم بتسحر 


6- حكولك يا ابو العزام اعز أعضاء الحصن بس مارح تعزمهم بنفس الوقت رح تعزم مجموعة الفطور ومجموعة على السحور 
مين رح تعزم على الفطور ومين على السحور ؟؟ 

على الفطور ....الوردة ....مادلين ....صديقة .....دودو .....معاذ .....هدوء ......حسان ....الوسادة  ....هدول اكثر شي بتواجدوا بالشفت الصلاحي 

على السحور .... دموع ....شمس ....روان ....قلعتي .... حورية ....هدول بالشفت المسائي اكثر تواجد لالهم 


7- درس تعلمته من الحصن 

صراحة كثير دروس منها الحلوة ومنها لا .....
اتعرفنا على ناس طيبين واتعلمنا منهم اسسلوب راقي بالتعامل واسلوب اروع في النقاش وواختيار مميز بانتقاء المواضيع ....

والعكس دروس ماكانت حلوة ...كثرة العلاقات الشخصية الي كانت سبب بوصول المنتدى للي وصل عليه اليوم .... المبالغة في المجاملة في غير موضعها .....نفقتد الصراحة نوعا ما في كلامنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقي محمد العزام عفيه عليك بالفعل دومممممممممممممم وما زلت نبع للتألق 

شو بعنيلك الصداقه ؟ 

هذول الاشخاص شو بعنولك برأيك وبصراحة يا صديقي 

حسان القضاة 

معاذ ملحم 

هدوء عاصف 

تحية عسكريه 

ماي لايف 

صديقة بنت شديفات 

أميرة قوس النصر

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عدنا لنتعرف اكثر على الضيف والاخ العزيز محمد العزام 
اخي محمد انا لحد الان ما ضيفتك اي شيء اسمحلي ان اقدم لك قطعة الكاتو وبعدها نستكمل حوارنا 


والان بعد ان قدمنا التحلاية للضيف استكمل اسئلتي :-

1- هل أنت ...
(مغرور ؛ عنيد ؛ غيور ؛ أناني ؛ متسلط ؛ رومانسي) ....؟؟

2- (ظهر لك فجأة مصباح علاء الدين وطلب منك أن تتمنى ثلاث أمنيات فقط)
.. فماذا تتمنى ....؟؟

3- ماهو هدفك في الحياة ....؟؟

4- صفة ليست لديك وتتمنى أن تكون من صفاتك .. ماهي ....؟؟

5- (طلب منك أن تلقب نفسك).. فماذا ستلقب نفسك ....؟؟

6- ماذا تعني لك هذه الأشياء ....
( الأم ؛ البحر ؛ الفراغ ؛ الحب ؛ الصديق ؛ الصيف) .....؟؟

7- أجمل مافي الحياة هو ..........؟؟
وأكره مافي الحياة هو .......؟؟

8- من هو مثلك الأعلى ....؟؟

9- هل أنت مدمن عالانترنت ....؟؟
وكم هو عدد الساعات التي تقضيها في النت ....؟؟

10- معلومة تحب أن تقولها للأعضاء توصف بها نفسك .....؟؟

11.ما نوعية المواضيع التي يستهويها قلمك ويتفاعل معها ؟

12.بماذا تصف قلمك ؟

13.متى يخونك قلمك ؟وهل غالبا مايخونك ؟

14.متى بدأت موهبتك الكتابيه ؟ وماهو المجال ؟؟

15.هل دائما ماتحويه اسطرك هو مايحويه داخلك ؟؟

16. هل تفكر بإعتزال قلمك ؟


17. من هم هولاء لمحمد العزام ؟

هدوء عاصف 
دموع الغصون 
معاذ ملحم 
حسان القضاة 
انا واعوذ من كلمة انا الوردة الاردنية 
ماي لايف 
روان 
صديقة بنت الشديفات 
محمد العزام 

اسفة على الاطالة اخي محمد
لي عودة اخرى

----------


## محمد العزام

صديقي محمد العزام عفيه عليك بالفعل دومممممممممممممم وما زلت نبع للتألق 

حبيبي تحية .....


شو بعنيلك الصداقه ؟ 

افضل مافي الوجود .... بس صارت عملة نادرة بهالمجتمع 


هذول الاشخاص شو بعنولك برأيك وبصراحة يا صديقي 

حسان القضاة 
قعدت معاه مرتين ....محبوب من جميع النواحي 


معاذ ملحم 
طيب القلب لابعد الحدود 

هدوء عاصف 
انسان مثقف ...واقعي ...عملي ....اسم على مسمى يحمل صفة الهدوء 


تحية عسكريه 
اتعرفت عليه من خلال المنتدى ومن خلال معاذ ....قعدت معاه مرات وحسيت انه مشاغب لبعض الاوقات بمزح معك ........ 


ماي لايف 

اعز من صديق ... وذكريات كانت اكثر من رائعة بيني وبينه .....

صديقة بنت شديفات 
بعدها بتنبض بالعطاء داخل المنتدى وماقصرت فيه بالمرة ....وزميلتي كونها بجامعة اليرموك نفس جامعتي ...


أميرة قوس النصر
ماكان الاختلاط بيني وبينها لدرجة كبيرة بالمنتدى ....فقط ردود بسيطة ....كانت شديدة بالمنتدى .. ببعض الاوقات بحسها متسطلة بدون سبب وهالشي يمكن كان بفترة من الفترات غلط

----------


## محمد العزام

عدنا لنتعرف اكثر على الضيف والاخ العزيز محمد العزام 
اخي محمد انا لحد الان ما ضيفتك اي شيء اسمحلي ان اقدم لك قطعة الكاتو وبعدها نستكمل حوارنا 


والان بعد ان قدمنا التحلاية للضيف استكمل اسئلتي :-
يسلموا والله جد كثير هيك .....

1- هل أنت ...
(مغرور ؛ عنيد ؛ غيور ؛ أناني ؛ متسلط ؛ رومانسي) ....؟؟
رومانسي ...... غيور 


2- (ظهر لك فجأة مصباح علاء الدين وطلب منك أن تتمنى ثلاث أمنيات فقط)
.. فماذا تتمنى ....؟؟
شغل جديد 
الاستقرار اللي الكل بيبحث عنه 
تتغير قلوب هالبشر 

3- ماهو هدفك في الحياة ....؟؟
الكل يسمع باسمي 


4- صفة ليست لديك وتتمنى أن تكون من صفاتك .. ماهي ....؟؟
التروي 

5- (طلب منك أن تلقب نفسك).. فماذا ستلقب نفسك ....؟؟
مافي لقب معين 


6- ماذا تعني لك هذه الأشياء ....
( الأم ؛ البحر ؛ الفراغ ؛ الحب ؛ الصديق ؛ الصيف) .....؟؟
الام .... الحنان 
البحر .... الظلمة 
الفراغ .....قاتل 
الحب ....كبرياء 
الصديق ....الوفاء 
الصيف ...مساحة للتامل بقدرة الخالق 


7- أجمل مافي الحياة هو ..........؟؟ بساطتها 

وأكره مافي الحياة هو .......؟؟ الخيانة 

8- من هو مثلك الأعلى ....؟؟
لا احد 

9- هل أنت مدمن عالانترنت ....؟؟
وكم هو عدد الساعات التي تقضيها في النت ....؟؟
كنت مدمن انترنت ....حاليا لا 
يمكن بمعدل 5 ساعات يوميا بعرف انه ادمان بس اقل من ايام زمان بكثير 

10- معلومة تحب أن تقولها للأعضاء توصف بها نفسك .....؟؟
مافي شي معين 

11.ما نوعية المواضيع التي يستهويها قلمك ويتفاعل معها ؟
الي فيها نقاش 

12.بماذا تصف قلمك ؟
المسالم 

13.متى يخونك قلمك ؟وهل غالبا مايخونك ؟
يخون عند يمتزج الابيض مع الاسود ......نادرا مايخون 

14.متى بدأت موهبتك الكتابيه ؟ وماهو المجال ؟؟
مابسميها موهبة فقط كانت مجرد احلام وبنيت وانهارت وبدات اكتب بتفاصيلها 
كانت مجرد نقاشات مع غيري وبدات اكتب ملامحها 
كانت مجرد طيف يجول في خاطري 
مجرد اماني اكتبها وحقائق اناقش بمضمونها 

15.هل دائما ماتحويه اسطرك هو مايحويه داخلك ؟؟
اكيد 

16. هل تفكر بإعتزال قلمك ؟
عندما يتوقف قلبي عن النبض سيتوقف قلمي 


17. من هم هولاء لمحمد العزام ؟

هدوء عاصف .......صديق تعرفت عليه من خلال المنتدى 
دموع الغصون ....... من افضل ماقرات من مواضيع في المنتدى كان تحت مسمى دموع الغصون 
معاذ ملحم ...... انسان يوحي بالامل والقوة والصبر على كل شيء 
حسان القضاة ...... صاحب المنتدى 
انا واعوذ من كلمة انا الوردة الاردنية ....دائما ماتقدم الافضل وهي تملك ذلك ....
ماي لايف ..... مازال نفس الشخص في قلبي 
روان .....بتحير بتفكيرها 
صديقة بنت الشديفات .....انسان حائر في حياته ....
محمد العزام .....الاسم الذي اقترن بشخصي 

اسفة على الاطالة اخي محمد
لي عودة اخرى

لا ولايهمك خذي راحتك 

واهلا وسهلا فيكي مرة ثانية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اخي محمد اجاباتك كانت رائعة جدا اشكرك على تحملي وهاي جبتلك شيء يبرد عليك تفضل





بوعدك تكون هاي اخر جولة الي بالاسئلة اتحملني شوي 

1- ماهي العوامل المساعده في نجاح المنتديات - عدد الاعضاء\- المواضيع الجيده - كثرة المشاركات - الاداره المرنه 


2- ماهو معيار نجاح الموضوع من وجهه نظرك - كثرة المشاركات - عدد المشاهده


3- ماهي المده اللتي قـضيتها في عالم المنتديات حتى هذه اللحظه .



4- من وجهه نظرك هل منتدانا يحتاج بعض الاضافات للأرتقاء به للأفضل (( نعم - لا ))


5- هل تعتقد بان كل المواضيع المثبته تستحق التثبيت فعلا أم أن هناك مواضيع لا تستحق هاذا التثبيت .


6- هل توافـقـني الراي في أن معظم المنتديات تقليديه (( أي تتبع سياسه التقليد دون أبتكار أو تمييز ))


7- ماهي الاشياء اللتي تقترحها لكسر التقليد الاعمى للمنتديات الاخرى . 


8- هل المنتديات تساهم في تغيير مفاهيم أفراد المجتمع - و ما نسبه هاذا التغير ؟

9- سلاحك لحماية نفسك من الغرق في الدنيا ؟؟

10- مالذي تقدم على فعله عند شعورك بالظلم-القهر-الحزن-الضيق << ابعدهم الله عنك ؟؟

11-ماذا تعني لك دمعة رجل كهل يبكي هناك في زاوية منزل مهجور ؟؟

12- ماذا يعني لك الحب الآن في زمننا هذا ؟؟

13- اخر سؤال والله كنت حابة اسالك اياه من المرة الماضية 
افرض فرضا انا ما بحكي حقيقة 
انه وصلتلك مسج عتلفونك من بنت تخبرك فيها انها تحبك ما ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الموقف ؟
سوري لطرحي هاذ السؤال واذا موحاب لا تجاوبه 


14- كلمة توجهها :
للوالدة
الوالد 
اخوتك من بنات وشباب
دموع الغصون 
معاذ ملحم 
الوردة الاردنية 
حسان القضاة 
هدوء عاصف
المنتدى الغالي
باقي الاعضاء 
واخير لمحمد العزام 


اسفة جدا على الاطالة ولاني اتعبتك بالاسئلة 
تقبل ودي ورودي 

http://im29.gulfup.com/2012-08-17/1345196789651.jpg



ملاحظة : اخي محمد بعد اجاباتك على الاسئلة قم باختيار عضو يكون ضيف الحلقة بعدك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حبيبي يا محمد عادي مش مشكلة يا اخوي 

سؤال واحد شو بتتمنى بهاي اللحظة ؟ 

وأتمنى اكون انا الضيف التالي بعد إذنك يا حمودة

----------


## محمد العزام

اخي محمد اجاباتك كانت رائعة جدا اشكرك على تحملي وهاي جبتلك شيء يبرد عليك تفضل

والله بتمنى هالحوار يطول من ورا هالضيافات اللي قدمتيها 
جد يسلموا ايديكي ماقصرتي والله 





بوعدك تكون هاي اخر جولة الي بالاسئلة اتحملني شوي 

لا عادي الوردة ....خذي راحتك بالعكس مستمتع باسلئتك 


1- ماهي العوامل المساعده في نجاح المنتديات - عدد الاعضاء\- المواضيع الجيده - كثرة المشاركات - الاداره المرنه 
كل اللي ذكرتيه بيساعد بالنهوض بمنتدى ناجح وواعي وفيو القيم اللي نبتغيها من المنتدى ..... التفاعل لازم يكون من الكل مش من مجرد عضو او عضوين او اذا بدنا نزيد العدد لعشرة اعضاء ....كل عضو بالمنتدى ومسجل فيه محسوب على المحسب لازم يظهر اراءه وافكاره ويشارك لانه مجرد المشاركة بتعطي حافز لاله بالمستقبل ليتعلم ويتثقف ويناقش فترة على فترة بصير يقدم مواضيع ويطرح افكاره طبعا ماننسى دور الادارة اللي لازم تراقب كل كبيرة وصغيرة بالمنتدى ....لانها بالنهاية هي المسؤولة عما يحدث داخل جدارن المنتدى


2- ماهو معيار نجاح الموضوع من وجهه نظرك - كثرة المشاركات - عدد المشاهده
نجاح الموضوع بيعتمد على الاسلوب المطروح فيه الموضوع ... وعلى الكم الهائل من الافكار المطروحة فيه ... على نوعية الموضوع وعلى الزمان والمكان المطروح فيه .... مثلا كواقع مجتمعي بنطرح موضوع لازم يكون من ضمن هالواقع نتعايش فيه بالزمان والمكان .... باسلوب شفاف وبسيط لحتى جميع الاعضاء تفهم المغزى منه لانه في اعضاء بيصعب عليهم فهم الموضوع بشي بيختلف عن عضو ثاني ...لازم تكون الشفافية فيه ولازم يكون باسلوب بسيط لابعد الحدود ...حققنا هالشي نقدر نتوصل لزيادة في المشاركات وعدد كبير من المشاهدات 


3- ماهي المده اللتي قـضيتها في عالم المنتديات حتى هذه اللحظه .
ما اشتركت باي منتدى غير منتدى الحصن ..تقريبا 4 سنين فيه 


4- من وجهه نظرك هل منتدانا يحتاج بعض الاضافات للأرتقاء به للأفضل (( نعم - لا ))
نعم 


5- هل تعتقد بان كل المواضيع المثبته تستحق التثبيت فعلا أم أن هناك مواضيع لا تستحق هاذا التثبيت .
هالشي بيرجع للمشرف على القسم .... بتذكر كنت مشرف وماكنت اثبت مواضيع بمجرد المعرفة الشخصية بيني وبين اي عضو ....موضوع بيجذب القارئ لاله وهالشي ببين من الردود اكيد بيستحق التثبيت ....
بالنسبة لمنتدانا بشوف في بعض المواضيع مش مصبته ومع هيك تستحق والعكس 


6- هل توافـقـني الراي في أن معظم المنتديات تقليديه (( أي تتبع سياسه التقليد دون أبتكار أو تمييز ))
هدف المنتديات هو هدف واحد في كثير منتديات فشلت بس بمجرد انه للاسم المنتدى الفلاني ....
بالنسبة للتقليد ....مثلا منتدى الحصن في كثير مواضيع بل اغلبها مشابهه لمواضيع في منتديات اخرى وهالشي مش غلط لانه انا مثلا كقارئ وبتصفح بمنتدى ثاني ولقيت موضوع عجنبي وشدني بحاول انقله لاعضاء الحصن لحتى يستفيدوا منه بس مع هيك ما الازم نخفي ابداع قلمنا وكتابتنا وافكارنا لازم نقدمها لغيرنا ....


7- ماهي الاشياء اللتي تقترحها لكسر التقليد الاعمى للمنتديات الاخرى . 
مثل ماحكيت بالرد السابق ....لازم يكون في طرح لمواضيع من افكارنا ...طيب انا طرحت موضوع ومالقيت قراء لاله هالشي مالازم يكسر من عزيمتي لازم احاول مرة ومرتين وثلاثة لحتى اثبت حالي داخل المنتدى بس بالمقابل انا طورت بافكاري ونهضت فيها بكون حققت شي بداخلي مثل الانجاز لما اشوف موضوعي قابل  للنقاش او قابل للردود الكثيرة 
ثاني شي ....كسر الحواجز بين الاعضاء بشغلة وحدة عدم استخدام كلمات المجاملة كثيرا .....
ثالث شي .... التنويع بالاقسام بكل الردود ....كعضو مالازم اركز على قسم معين ....


8- هل المنتديات تساهم في تغيير مفاهيم أفراد المجتمع - و ما نسبه هاذا التغير ؟
اكيد بتساهم فقط للمتفهم .... تساهم في معرفة اشخاص مميزين نستفيد من اقلامهم ووعيهم الثقافي ....بتقبل منهم النصح بتعلم اسلوب المناقشة واحترام الراي الاخر ....بتعلم كيف بتفلسف في امور معينه ....بتعلم قوة الشخصية سواء بطرح المواضيع او من خلال الردود .....نسبة هالتغيير حتى لو كان واحد بالمية اكيد رح تكون نسبة لاباس فيها 

9- سلاحك لحماية نفسك من الغرق في الدنيا ؟؟
المتسقبل ونظرتي اليه .... نسياني للماضي .... 


10- مالذي تقدم على فعله عند شعورك بالظلم-القهر-الحزن-الضيق << ابعدهم الله عنك ؟؟
امين يارب ويبعدها عن الجميع ...بس اذا صابتني هالحالة بغرفتي بضل لحالي بجلس بزاوية من زواياها لفترة معينه 

11-ماذا تعني لك دمعة رجل كهل يبكي هناك في زاوية منزل مهجور ؟؟
انسان مر عليه البلاء ...لم يعد يستطيع ان يتحمله ....
تعني قمة الحزن عليه ....تعني قمة الوحدة ....تعني قمة القهر ...تعني بانه يحتاج لانسان يمسك بيده من جديد 


12- ماذا يعني لك الحب الآن في زمننا هذا ؟؟
الحب في جميع الازمان موجود وهناك مااسميه بالحب الخالص والنقي ولكن كثرت شوائبه اما لعدم القدرة على مجاباته واما لعدم القدرة على الاستمتاع به 
في زمننا هذا الطابع العام اصبح التخوف من الحب ...لانه مبني على اسس خاطئة ....عندما تحس بغيرك وانت بعيد عنه فاعلم انك تحبه ...عندما تهمس في ذاتك بان غيرك يحتاجك فانك تحبه ....عندما تنام ليلك وتفكر في غيرك باحلام خيالية فانك تحبه ...ليس الحب بكثرة الكلام الذي نسمعه بين الطرفين لانها امور مملة بحد ذاتها ...مجرد ارتياحك بسماع صوته فهذا يكفي ....عند توارد الخواطر بينكما فانك تحبه .....
نسبة الفشل في الحب في هذا الزمان اصبحت كثيرة لان اسسها كانت لمصلحة مزيفة وسرعان ماتنتهي 

13- اخر سؤال والله كنت حابة اسالك اياه من المرة الماضية 
افرض فرضا انا ما بحكي حقيقة 
انه وصلتلك مسج عتلفونك من بنت تخبرك فيها انها تحبك ما ردة فعلك تجاه هذا الموقف ؟
سوري لطرحي هاذ السؤال واذا موحاب لا تجاوبه 

احاول بالبداية ان اتفهم منها سبب حبها لالي ....اذا اقتنعت بهالشي بحاول ابادلها بنفس الشعور واذا ماقدرت ببعدها عني لانه ما اتعودت اتلاعب بمشاعر اي انسان .....
لان كثير من الناس بحبوا اشخاص ولكن الطرف الثاني مابيعرف عن حبهم لالهم .... 


14- كلمة توجهها :
للوالدة......الله يطول بعمرها 
الوالد .....الله يرحمه ويكون مثواه الجنه 
اخوتك من بنات وشباب..... الله يخليهم ...عشنا هالحياة بكل مافيها مع بعض ..
دموع الغصون .....رمز من رموز المنتدى .... قوية بكل شيء ....استمري لى ما انتي عليه 
معاذ ملحم .....بالنهاية الحياة رح تضحكلك .....طيبة القلب احلى شي بالانسان لاتحاول تغيرها ...
الوردة الاردنية .....نظرة الامل الي انخلقت من جديد فيكي حلوة ....حاولي تعملي عليها بكل شي عندك ...ماتبخلي على حالك بالسعادة والابتسامة 
حسان القضاة .... يعطيك العافية ....حاول تعيد ترتيب صفوف المنتدى باقرب وقت مابدنا هالاعضاء يحسوا بحالة من الياس رجع الامل لقلوبهم 
هدوء عاصف.... كنت المدير العام وهالشي مش من فراغ ...حاول ترجع زي ماكنت ....ولحياتك العمليه والاسرية الله يوفقكك فيها وتتهنى يارب 
المنتدى الغالي....كثير الك فضل علي ...مارح انكرك بيوم ولا انكر الناس الي جمعتني فيهم .... دائما رح تضل بالبال بالرغم من مرور اوقات ضعف عليك ....بس رح تضلك محفور بقلبي 
باقي الاعضاء ...بدنا همتكم بالمنتدى ...كل شي بتقدروا عليه حاولوا تقدموه ماتبخلوا بشي ....امورك الحياتية دخل جزء بسيط منها بالمنتدى وماتخليها تاثر على تواجدك فيه 
واخير لمحمد العزام .... اكيد رح تكون ماشي بالطريق الصحيح لو استمريت على ما انت عليه ...وطالما اقترنت بشخصي لازم تتحمل معاي عناء هالحياة وماتتخلى عن مبادئك باي يوم ...  


اسفة جدا على الاطالة ولاني اتعبتك بالاسئلة 
تقبل ودي ورودي 

مافي داعي للاسف ....بالعكس استضافة حلوة وبتشكرك عليها من كل قلبي 
الله يعطيكي العافية 




ملاحظة : اخي محمد بعد اجاباتك على الاسئلة قم باختيار عضو يكون ضيف الحلقة بعدك 
ان شاء الله ولايهمك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اخر بارت للاسئله قبل ليختار محمد العضو الجديد 
ورقة بيضاء ماذا تكتب عليها الآن ؟ 
ماهو أكبر أحلامك و أصغر أحلامك ؟
شو أكثر شي بتفكر فيه عند دخول المنتدى ؟
برأيك ايهما انجح ان يكون عدد مواضيعك أكثر أم ردودك ؟
 مين اكتر نك نيم بعجبك بالمنتدى ؟
أذكر 3 كتب بتحب تتصفحهم ؟
غمض عيونك وفكر فى العصر الحجرى .. شو  اول شي بخطر ببالك  ؟

بهيك بكون كملت 
الله يعطيك العافيه استمتعنا كتير باجوبتك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> اخي محمد اجاباتك كانت رائعة جدا اشكرك على تحملي وهاي جبتلك شيء يبرد عليك تفضل
> 
> والله بتمنى هالحوار يطول من ورا هالضيافات اللي قدمتيها 
> جد يسلموا ايديكي ماقصرتي والله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





لا يكون للعظيم قيمه بلآ عقل

وأنت عظيم ألعقل يا محمد

وذو حدود شآآسعه من ألتعقل

حقاً إستمتعت بهذآ ألحوآآر معك 
واعذرني على الاطالة واذا اتثاقلت عليك بالاسئلة 
اسعدني تشريفك لبرنامجي 
انتظر ترشيحك لضيف الحلقة الخامسة 
تقبل ودي واحترامي وورودي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا رب أنا أكون هههههههههههههههههههه لو سمحت يا محمد يا أخوي

----------


## محمد العزام

حبيبي يا محمد عادي مش مشكلة يا اخوي 

حبيبي تحية ......


سؤال واحد شو بتتمنى بهاي اللحظة ؟ 

والله ياتحية كونه اول ايام العيد بتمنى الناس تسمتع فيه وتنبسط لانه اسمه عيد وفرحة للكل 
وان شاء الله الخير يعم على الجميع بهالايام المباركة 

وأتمنى اكون انا الضيف التالي بعد إذنك يا حمودة

ان شاء الله ولايهمك

----------


## محمد العزام

ورقة بيضاء ماذا تكتب عليها الآن ؟ 
مابكتب غير راس الصفحة كلمة وحدة

...البداية...

ماهو أكبر أحلامك و أصغر أحلامك ؟
اكبر احلامي ...الكل يعرفني

اصغرها ... اتمنى انه يبعد شر الناس عني 

شو أكثر شي بتفكر فيه عند دخول المنتدى ؟
وجود الاعضاء بشكل مستمر ...

برأيك ايهما انجح ان يكون عدد مواضيعك أكثر أم ردودك ؟
الاثنين بنفس الاهمية عندي ...بس احيانا بفضل الردود لحتى اعرف تفكير غيري 

مين اكتر نك نيم بعجبك بالمنتدى ؟
مافي حد 

أذكر 3 كتب بتحب تتصفحهم ؟
كتاب العريفي ...استمتع بحياتك 
كتاب او بالاحرى مادة درستها بالجامعة اسمها السياسة الخارجية للدول العظمى تجاه الوطن العربي 
كتاب مئة عام من العزلة ...غابريل غارسيا 

غمض عيونك وفكر فى العصر الحجرى .. شو اول شي بخطر ببالك ؟
انعدام كل اساليب الرفاهية اللي بنعيشها ...مافي الاساليب الي بتساعد على تطور الحياة ...الكهرباء ...للانترنت ...للتكنولوجيا بشكل عام ... اختلاف طبيعة البشر ...من انسان مسالم لانسان قوي ....الكثير من الامور 


بهيك بكون كملت 
الله يعطيك العافيه استمتعنا كتير باجوبتك 

الله يعافيكي وانا كمان استمعت بالاستضافة وشكرا لالكم مرة ثانية

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا الوردة على الاستضافة 
وكانت الاسئلة نابعة من عقول لها قيمة ووزن بالمنتدى 
وبتشكرك مرة ثانية 



الضيف الجديد رح يكون بناء على طلبه 

وهو تحية عسكرية 

اهلا وسهلا فيك تحية كضيف بالبرنامج 
وان شاء الله رح تستمتع بالاسئلة 

اهلا وسهلا فيك مرة ثانية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلموا الوردة على الاستضافة 
> وكانت الاسئلة نابعة من عقول لها قيمة ووزن بالمنتدى 
> وبتشكرك مرة ثانية 
> 
> 
> 
> الضيف الجديد رح يكون بناء على طلبه 
> 
> وهو تحية عسكرية 
> ...


بالمهلاي يا صديقي شكرا لتلبية طلبي انا جاهز اتفضلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

أهلا وسهلا " تحية عسكرية " منور البرنامج 
بالبداية ياريت تعرفنا على تحية كـ عضو بالمنتدى 
- اقرب الأعضاء لتفكيرك ؟
- هل تؤثر معرفتك الشخصية ببعض الأعضاء على آدائك العام في المنتدى ؟
-برأيك هل للمعرفة الشخصية بين الأعضاء آثار إيجابية وسلبيه ..!! اذكر هذه الآثار ؟
- أقرب موضوع من مواضيعك لتفكيرك ..!! لقلبك ..!! لشخصيتك ..!!
- متى تفضل الانسحاب بهدوء ؟؟
- أجمل موقف مر عليك في تاريخ وجودك في الحصن ؟؟

انتظر اجاباتك ولي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي تحية في البرنامج بداية اقدم لك فنجان قهوة وبعدها نبدا الحوار 



والان نبدا الاسئلة :-

لــمــاذا

لماذا إخترت إسمك المستعار؟
لماذا في إعتقادك أن العضو الذي سبقك إختارك للإجابه؟

أيـــن

أين تقضي جل وقتك؟
أين تجد راحة البال؟
أين تجد نفسك في البيت؟
أين تجد نفسك بالغربه؟
أين تذهب لو أعطيت إجازة اليوم؟

مــن

من علمته الرماية فرماك؟
من يعجبك من أعضاء؟
لك الحريه في ذكر عدة أسماء
من هو صديقك الصدوق؟
من أى شئ تغضب؟

مــتـى 

متى تبكي بحرقه؟
متى تجلس لوحدك؟
متى تقول لا؟
متى تكون أناني؟
متى تفكر بلقبك؟
متى تحقد ؟

كــيــف

كيف تعيش يومك؟
كيف ترى حال الأمة اليوم؟
كيف تنظر لمستقبلك؟
كيف تنظر للمرأة؟

ما

في عصر العولمة الحالي ما رأيك في حب الإنترنت؟
يقال أن الحب يمحو جميع العيوب والأخطاء في المحبوب ما تعليقك؟
ما هو سر نجاحك في الحياة؟
ما أجمل مافي الحياة في نظرك؟

هل

هل أنت عاطفي؟
هل أحبك أحد ما.. لكنك لم تبادله الشعور؟
هل صدمت بالخيانة من أعز أحبابك؟
هل أنت فوضوي؟
هل انت متمرد .. نوعاً ما .. وعلى من تتمرد؟
هل تنزعج من ردود بعض الأعضاء؟
هل كنت صادقاً في كل ما قلتة؟

أخيراً ؛

لديك ورده لمن تهديها من فتيات المنتدى؟
لديك ورده لمن تهديها من شباب المنتدى ؟

لي عودة اخرى اخي تحية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالمهلاي دموع الغصون 


- اقرب الأعضاء لتفكيرك ؟

 ما في واحد محدد 
- هل تؤثر معرفتك الشخصية ببعض الأعضاء على آدائك العام في المنتدى ؟

طبعا بشكل كبير 
-برأيك هل للمعرفة الشخصية بين الأعضاء آثار إيجابية وسلبيه ..!! اذكر هذه الآثار ؟

اه وانا كنت من المشجعين للعلاقات الشخصية بين الاعضاء إيجابيات تقوية العلاقة بين الاعضاء معرفتهم على أرض الواقع سلبيات الخلافات لا بد منها .
- أقرب موضوع من مواضيعك لتفكيرك ..!! لقلبك ..!! لشخصيتك ..!!

youtube abdosh DJ

- متى تفضل الانسحاب بهدوء ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههه انا كثير غبت لكن لن أنسحب من المنتدى لانه أسرتي الثانية . 
- أجمل موقف مر عليك في تاريخ وجودك في الحصن ؟؟
تنفيذ رابطه عكس التيار انا والشباب كمشروع تخرج من هندسة الصوت بجامعه جدارا أحلى لحظة مع بعض المهندس محممود التميمي "هدوء عاصف" و زيد ابو لبده " عاشق الحصن " وصديقي الغالي معاذ ملحم .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اول يسلمو ايديك على القهوة بس تكون سكر زيادة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بمزح 


لــمــاذا

لماذا إخترت إسمك المستعار؟

من أغنية الفنان المتألق حسين السلمان تحية عسكرية للدفاع المدني . 
لماذا في إعتقادك أن العضو الذي سبقك إختارك للإجابه؟

بناء ً على طلبي الشخصي . 
أيـــن

أين تقضي جل وقتك؟

بين الشغل والبيت .
أين تجد راحة البال؟
بصراحة بالمطالعه .
أين تجد نفسك في البيت؟
عالنت لمام اصمم فيديوهات اغاني .
أين تجد نفسك بالغربه؟
بصراحة عمري ما اتغربت بس الغربة بتعلم الحكمة .
أين تذهب لو أعطيت إجازة اليوم؟ على إربد عند صاحبي الشلة .

مــن

من علمته الرماية فرماك؟ بصراحة كثير ناس . 
من يعجبك من أعضاء؟ هدوء عاصف ومعاذ ملحم وصديقة بنت شديفات ومحمد العزام ومحمد حورية وعالي العالي وطبعا الباشا حسان القضاه .
لك الحريه في ذكر عدة أسماء
من هو صديقك الصدوق؟ حاليا  لا حد . 
من أى شئ تغضب؟
من الكذب والخداع والتطفل على اموري الخاصة . 
مــتـى 

متى تبكي بحرقه؟

عندما اتذكر إنسان كان غالي على قلبي ويخدعني .
متى تجلس لوحدك؟ عندما اريد نسيان العالم . 
متى تقول لا؟ بكل إشي ما بقتنع فيه . 
متى تكون أناني؟ حسب الظرف .
متى تفكر بلقبك؟ لما افكر بالعسكريه . 
متى تحقد ؟
عندما اتذكر إنسان بادئني بالغدر .
كــيــف

كيف تعيش يومك؟ روتين ممل 
كيف ترى حال الأمة اليوم؟ بعين الله 
كيف تنظر لمستقبلك؟ إن شاء الله خير 
كيف تنظر للمرأة؟
المرأة متقلبة المزاج الذكي يستغل اللحظة 
ما

في عصر العولمة الحالي ما رأيك في حب الإنترنت؟ برأيي مش مقنع غالبا .
يقال أن الحب يمحو جميع العيوب والأخطاء في المحبوب ما تعليقك؟ والله برأيي الشخصي ما في إشي بخفي عيوب الانسان سواء كان محبوب او غير هيك الا الانسان نفسه . 
ما هو سر نجاحك في الحياة؟ واقعيتي بالحياة . 
ما أجمل مافي الحياة في نظرك؟
التفأئل بالخير . 
هل

هل أنت عاطفي؟ طبعا 
هل أحبك أحد ما.. لكنك لم تبادله الشعور؟ بجوز 
هل صدمت بالخيانة من أعز أحبابك؟ كثير 
هل أنت فوضوي؟ نعم 
هل انت متمرد .. نوعاً ما .. وعلى من تتمرد؟ طبعا على من يحاول ان يستفزني . 
هل تنزعج من ردود بعض الأعضاء؟ كثير 
هل كنت صادقاً في كل ما قلتة؟
 طبعا 
أخيراً ؛

لديك ورده لمن تهديها من فتيات المنتدى؟ صديقة بنت شديفات 
لديك ورده لمن تهديها من شباب المنتدى ؟
معاذ ملحم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تفضل العصير البارد وبعدها نعود للحوار 



العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله ؟؟

العضو اللي نفسك تعطيه قلم وتقول غرد ؟؟

عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى ؟؟

عضو تحس له هيبه ؟؟

عضو طيب على نياته ؟؟

عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال ؟؟

الثقل والركاده والرزانه والهدوء والوناسه تجتمع في العضو ؟؟

عضو مثقف جدا ؟؟

عضو بتحب تكون انت بداله ؟؟

عضو نشيط جدا بالنسبة لك ؟؟

عضو جديد تتوقع منه الكثير ؟؟


عضو ترتاح اذا شاهدته في المنتدى 

عضو تتحمس في مواضييعه ؟؟
--------- 

مـلـح المنتدى ؟؟

حكيم المنتدى ؟؟

اكثر واحد يضحكك في المنتدى ؟؟

اكثر واحد يستهبل بالمنتدى ؟؟

اجمل توقييع ؟؟

اجمل عبارة توقييع ؟؟ 

اجمل نك نييم ( لقب ) ؟؟

ماهو القسم الي ترتاح له في المنتدى ؟؟

اقرب الاعضاء آليك ؟؟ 

ماهو انطباعك عن المنتدى بشكل عاام ؟؟


لي عودة

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيك تحية 


اول شي ....شو المفارقات بيحاتك بقديمها وجديدها 

ثاني شي ....بتحمل الحقد على حد بحياتك 

ثالث شي ...هل تمارس طبيعة تفكيرك على غيرك وتحاول ان تقنع نفسك برايك 

رابع شي ...حلم حلمت فيه وماحققته

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو عالعصير يا عسل 


العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله ؟؟

بصراحة دموع الغصن 

العضو اللي نفسك تعطيه قلم وتقول غرد ؟؟
عاشق الحصن 
عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى ؟؟
هدوء عاصف 
عضو تحس له هيبه ؟؟

غسان القضاه 

عضو طيب على نياته ؟؟
الله أعلم 
عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال ؟؟
كثار 
الثقل والركاده والرزانه والهدوء والوناسه تجتمع في العضو ؟؟
جنتل مان 

عضو مثقف جدا ؟؟
محمد حوريه 
عضو بتحب تكون انت بداله ؟؟
اكون بداله باشي حددي ....................... .

عضو نشيط جدا بالنسبة لك ؟؟
الوردة الاردنية 
عضو جديد تتوقع منه الكثير ؟؟
معاذ ملحم 

عضو ترتاح اذا شاهدته في المنتدى 

صديقة بنت شديفات 

عضو تتحمس في مواضييعه ؟؟
معاذ ملحم
مـلـح المنتدى ؟؟
كثار ما شاء الله عليهم . 
حكيم المنتدى ؟؟
ما بعرف
اكثر واحد يضحكك في المنتدى ؟؟
عاشق الحصن الله يسهل عليه . 
اكثر واحد يستهبل بالمنتدى ؟؟
ما اعرف . 
اجمل توقييع ؟؟
توقيع هدوء عاصف
اجمل عبارة توقييع ؟؟ 
يلي بتوقيعي . ههههههههههههههههههههههه. 
اجمل نك نييم ( لقب ) ؟؟
أوكي ماي لايف "محمد حوريه " 
ماهو القسم الي ترتاح له في المنتدى ؟؟

كلهم بس الاكثرية نحبك يا الاردن . 

اقرب الاعضاء آليك ؟؟ 
كصداقه حاليا معاذ ملحم. 
ماهو انطباعك عن المنتدى بشكل عاام ؟؟
جيد .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اهلا وسهلا فيك تحية 
> 
> 
> اول شي ....شو المفارقات بيحاتك بقديمها وجديدها 
> 
> ثاني شي ....بتحمل الحقد على حد بحياتك 
> 
> ثالث شي ...هل تمارس طبيعة تفكيرك على غيرك وتحاول ان تقنع نفسك برايك 
> 
> رابع شي ...حلم حلمت فيه وماحققته



بالمهلاي محمد حبيبو لقلبي . 


اول شي ....شو المفارقات بيحاتك بقديمها وجديدها 

كثيرة لا تعد ولا تحصى . 
ثاني شي ....بتحمل الحقد على حد بحياتك 

أكيد . بس مش طباعي بس هو يلي جبرني على هيك . 

ثالث شي ...هل تمارس طبيعة تفكيرك على غيرك وتحاول ان تقنع نفسك برايك 
امارس طبيعه تفكيري على غيري ما اتوقع فيه حدا . اما اقنع نفسي برأيي طبعا كثير . 
رابع شي ...حلم حلمت فيه وماحققته 

كثير أشياء .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

،، 

انا افكر اذن انا موجود .. ماذا تعني لكـ .؟؟

اين تهرب من افكاركـ ولمن .؟؟

برأيكـ هل الالم سر الامل .؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ،، 
> 
> انا افكر اذن انا موجود .. ماذا تعني لكـ .؟؟
> 
> اين تهرب من افكاركـ ولمن .؟؟
> 
> برأيكـ هل الالم سر الامل .؟؟


هلا والله بصديقة 


انا افكر اذن انا موجود .. ماذا تعني لكـ .؟؟
 كثير أشياء بصراحة منها شخصيتي وواقعيتي بالحياة .
اين تهرب من افكاركـ ولمن .؟؟
للنت لبعض أصدقائي ومن احب . 
برأيكـ هل الالم سر الامل .؟؟ 
صح أسئل مجرب .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عدنا من جديد الى ضيفنا تحية عسكرية 
تفضل ضيفنا هاي قطعة حلو حلي فيها تمك 



-هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ 
- مالفـرق بين الحب والصداقة ؟ وهل يمكن ان يسلكا طرق الغيرة 00؟

_ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..
الخيانة ..
المرأه..
الصداقة ..
النميمة ..
النفاق ..


-هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

-ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب؟

-هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟

-هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

-هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟


-هل انت مدمن تفكير؟


-منهو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟


-ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟


-ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به؟


-اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل؟؟


-حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟

-عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تسلمي يا عسل كثير زاكية الكيكه هههههههههه

-هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ 

طبعا 
- مالفـرق بين الحب والصداقة ؟ وهل يمكن ان يسلكا طرق الغيرة 00؟ الحب شيء مرتبط بالعاطفه الصداقة شيء جميل طبعا إذا تجاوز عن حده المعقول . 

_ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..
الخيانة .. أكثر إشي بكرهو بحياتي .
المرأه.. نص الرجل الحلو .
الصداقة .. علاقة جميلة .
النميمة .. اشي مكروه .
النفاق .. اشي مش طبيعي وعادة سيئة . 


-هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟
كل منهما له إيجابيته وسلبيته أختار حسب الظرف الذي أمربه بس أفضل الزاوج التقليدي . 
-ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب؟
حاليا إكمال شهادتي الجامعية بعدين الزواج ممن أحب . 

-هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
نعم بكل تأكيد . 
-هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
نعم أعترف . 
-هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

مش متأكد بالزبط .
-هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
طبعا بشكل مريب . 

-منهو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

حاليا الانسانة يلي رح ارتبط فيها إن شاء الله . 
-ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

كثير إقتراحات بس اتحقق نص منهم . 
-ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به؟
طريقة التفكير المنطقي للشخص وخاصة البنت . 

-اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل؟؟

احاول ادارك الامر واحل الامر بشكل سريع . 
-حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟
لا تؤجل عمل اليوم للغد . 
-عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها؟

التفكير بإنسان لا يستحق ذلك .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

*ماهو اقصى ماقد يصل اليه قلبك في لحظة غضب ؟

*من هو الشخص الاقرب لــ تحية عسكرية  في حزنه ومن هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان يحتفظ بمكنونات قلبك ؟

*ماذا تعني لك الهديه ؟

*طباع..اسلوب ..تفاهم نقاش ايها يجذبك وبشده سواء كان الشخص امامك او من خلف كيبورده؟

*لكل انسان لحظة جنوناو ربما تكون سعاده وفرح يقودهما الجنون
متى تكون تلك اللحظه لـ تحية عسكرية ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا وردة اسئلتك كثير حلوة وشيقه تحياتي 

*ماهو اقصى ماقد يصل اليه قلبك في لحظة غضب ؟
الجنون والعناد . 
*من هو الشخص الاقرب لــ تحية عسكرية في حزنه ومن هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان يحتفظ بمكنونات قلبك ؟ الشخص يلي اقرب لنفسي بلحظة حزن صديقي إيهاب بغدادي وبالاضافة لمكنونات قلبي . 

*ماذا تعني لك الهديه ؟
كثير حلوة بس لآسف حاليا ما وصلتلي هدية بالمرة . 
*طباع..اسلوب ..تفاهم نقاش ايها يجذبك وبشده سواء كان الشخص امامك او من خلف كيبورده؟
كل إشي ذكرتيه بس اهم إشي عندي التفاهم اول إشي . 
*لكل انسان لحظة جنوناو ربما تكون سعاده وفرح يقودهما الجنون
متى تكون تلك اللحظه لـ تحية عسكرية ؟ لحظة غضب شديدة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اخي تحية 
بتمنى انك تختار ضيف الحلقة الجاي

----------

